# L'occitane Repairing Poo and Condish is the Truth!



## Christelyn (Apr 20, 2009)

This is a VERY little known product that I have mentioned before but no one on the entire board has ever tried it.  I can't speak for the all the items, but the Aromaologie Repairing Shampoo and Conditioning Mask is the absolute best I have ever used.  I just did my dd's hair (which is a lot like mine except thicker) and here best friends hair, who have 4b, and very coarse hair.  By the time I was done, BOTH heads were gorgeous.  I have to say that starting out with good products really makes a difference when blow drying and subsequent heat styling.  Yes, it is on the expensive side, but I believe you can order smaller sizes.  Also, a little goes a loooong way, so you get your money's worth.  

I'm telling you, I'm a product junkie to the core, but I don't think I'll ever buy anything else, as long as it continues to work so well.  The proof for me today was how this product worked on my dd friend's somewhat hard to manage hair.  I've done her hair before, and this outcome was by far the best.  Another thing: those kids hair had MICROSCOPIC breakage while I was handling it after using the products.  

Here's a link to the mask: http://usa.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Product.aspx?prod=17MC250G8

Navigate a few clicks and you'll find the poo that goes with it.


----------



## msa (Apr 20, 2009)

I used their stuff when I was staying at a hotel in Europe and I really liked it. Glad you found something you like!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 20, 2009)

I wonder if this is at sephora for the 15% off.... hmm off to check!


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 20, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> I wonder if this is at sephora for the 15% off.... hmm off to check!



I just complained to a girl at Sephora because they don't carry the stuff.  They carry some of the skin care stuff but not the hair line.  You can get online lots of places though, including Amazon.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 20, 2009)

Also, I was scanning the net for ingredients (too lazy to transcribe them from the back of my own package) but here is what the L'occitane site says the mask does not contain:

This product is free from: parabens , SLES, synthetic colorants, formol or formaldehyde, animal ingredients, triclosan, BHA.


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 20, 2009)

DARN it.. they're sold out at Sephora online.. it had super good reviews.. it's going on the "list"..lol!


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 20, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> DARN it.. they're sold out at Sephora online.. it had super good reviews.. it's going on the "list"..lol!



That's what got me too--the reviews!  Everywhere I go online the reviews are amazing.  People will say that they will never try anything else, and now, I totally agree with them.


----------



## naijamerican (Apr 20, 2009)

L'Occitane is the truth for many different body products, so I'm not surprised to hear that they have good hair stuff. Thanks very much for posting!  I need to hop on the LO train!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the review op   Any pics??


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 20, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> Thanks for the review op   Any pics??



Here's a recent picture I took after using the poo and mask.  Note the shine!


----------



## *fabulosity* (Apr 20, 2009)

OMG..beautiful Christelyn!!! Do I have to get the mask too?? Found it on Amazon for $34 for both with free shipping..that's better than Sephora.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 20, 2009)

*fabulosity* said:


> OMG..beautiful Christelyn!!! Do I have to get the mask too?? Found it on Amazon for $34 for both with free shipping..that's better than Sephora.



That's a great deal.  I def would get the mask...it has a good combo of moisture and light protein.  I just order the conditioner in bottle on Amazon last week, but I haven't received it yet.  So, I can't really give a review on that yet.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 20, 2009)

I've already got my eye on it, through your other thread Christelyn; I'm going to break down and buy it tomorrow at my local L'Occitane store!

I've been looking at the new Olive Harvest range too, http://uk.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Catalog.aspx?cat=rg_oh_HairCare.  Looks sooo good!


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 20, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I've already got my eye on it, through your other thread Christelyn; I'm going to break down and buy it tomorrow at my local L'Occitane store!
> 
> I've been looking at the new Olive Harvest range too, http://uk.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Catalog.aspx?cat=rg_oh_HairCare.  Looks sooo good!



LOL!  I feel like a pusher! I keep harping on it because I really think a lot of girls on the board can benefit from it--especially those suffering from breakage and dryness issues.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG, I make no apologies for sounding over dramatic, but this stuff, right here is indeed the truth!

The poo is divine, my hair didn't feel stripped or dry it just felt good, but the real winner is the mask and then some! When I open the pot to look at the conditioner I knew I was looking at quality. It is a rich and extremely moisturising conditioner, certainly the best I've used so far and I've used a few already. Yes, it is expensive, but you really don't need to use a lot in order to have an effective treatment. My hair felt so moisturised I could have easily not bothered with leave in. It even made my roller setting a breeze as the comb just went through the hair effortlessly. This is certainly a keeper!

Just want to biggup (thank) Christelyn for making us aware of this.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2009)

I am looking at the Conditioning Mask.........


----------



## brickhouse (Apr 22, 2009)

I purchased about from B&N which was written by Chrissie Painell-Malkin in association with L'occitane. It has a recipe for a hair mask. I haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 22, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> OMG, I make no apologies for sounding over dramatic, but this stuff, right here is indeed the truth!
> 
> The poo is divine, my hair didn't feel stripped or dry it just felt good, but the real winner is the mask and then some! When I open the pot to look at the conditioner I knew I was looking at quality. It is a rich and extremely moisturising conditioner, certainly the best I've used so far and I've used a few already. Yes, it is expensive, but you really don't need to use a lot in order to have an effective treatment. My hair felt so moisturised I could have easily not bothered with leave in. It even made my roller setting a breeze as the comb just went through the hair effortlessly. This is certainly a keeper!
> 
> Just want to biggup (thank) Christelyn for making us aware of this.



Woo HOo!  I am SOOOO glad someone else on here tried it so I didn't sound like some peddling product pusher!!  It was so good I just had to tell everyone.  It's amazing and I hope they never change the formula.  It has dramatically reduced my breakage issues.


----------



## morehairplease (Apr 22, 2009)

I have the poo, co, and mask on my to buy list.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2009)

Op: Thank you for your post, all of your helpful tips and words of encouragement.  I just ordered the Hair Mask.  I can't wait to try it with my Steamer and/or my heatcap.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Op: Thank you for your post, all of your helpful tips and words of encouragement.  I just ordered the Hair Mask.  I can't wait to try it with my Steamer and/or my heatcap.



Yay! Be sure to come back and tell us how it worked for you!


----------



## LushLox (Apr 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Op: Thank you for your post, all of your helpful tips and words of encouragement.  I just ordered the Hair Mask.  I can't wait to try it with my Steamer and/or my heatcap.




It is lovely with the steamer! You won't be able to keep your hands from out of your hair! 

Christelyn you need to start getting some commission or something from L'Occitane - all these sales you're making for them!


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 22, 2009)

CreamTee, as long as they keep making the stuff, that's payment enough for me!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

Why did I come in here????


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2009)

Come On Tiffers Place your order You know you want it


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2009)

Uhhh Cream Tee.....what hair  When I grow some, erplexed


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Come On Tiffers Place your order You know you want it


Why did I come BACK in here????? 




You know you're wrong! Don't tempt me!!!

I have fine hair, do you think the mask will weigh my hair down?


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 22, 2009)

brickhouse said:


> I purchased about from B&N which was written by Chrissie Painell-Malkin in association with L'occitane. It has a recipe for a hair mask. I haven't tried them yet.



Could you post the recipe here so we all can try it?  Pretty please?


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 22, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Why did I come BACK in here?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*

Tiffers, I have fine hair too and by no means does it weigh down my hair.  It leaves it feeling light, yet very moisturized.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> [/B]
> Tiffers, I have fine hair too and by no means does it weigh down my hair.  It leaves it feeling light, yet very moisturized.


DAMN! that was my one excuse to back out of getting this!  

I'll let you know when I try it.... I'm so weak


----------



## msa (Apr 22, 2009)

I just got home from the L'Occitane store...I only bought some soap because I'm not really ok with all the ingredients in the hair products...but they did smell good and the texture was great. Also, the saleslady, who was black with luscious hair, said she uses the products and that she stockpiled them because she gets a discount. She highly recommended them.

Oh and, I asked her if I could touch her hair since she said she'd used the conditioner to this morning and nothing else and it was super soft.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 22, 2009)

tiffers said:


> DAMN! that was my one excuse to back out of getting this!
> 
> I'll let you know when I try it.... I'm so weak


 
So many Conditioners..........So little time.  And we really do owe it to ourselves to be able to be knowledgable on every product out there. How else can we recommend something or speak about it, if it's not in our arsenal ??????


----------



## clarity2008 (Apr 22, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Why did I come in here????


 
For real!  Come on Tiffers, we don't need this!  *stomps out of thread*


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> So many Conditioners..........So little time.  And we really do owe it to ourselves to be able to be knowledgable on every product out there. How else can we recommend something or speak about it, if it's not in our arsenal ??????


Good excuse 

You're not supposed to be enabling me! You're an enabler!!! This is all your fault!!!!


----------



## tiffers (Apr 22, 2009)

clarity2008 said:


> For real!  Come on Tiffers, we don't need this!  *stomps out of thread*


Yeah!!! Let's go!!!! I'm right behind you...... (after I read a few more reviews  )


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 22, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Good excuse
> 
> You're not supposed to be enabling me! You're an enabler!!! This is all your fault!!!!



Ha ha ha (imagine evil laugh and wringing hands).  Come on over to our side...you are getting very sleepy...open your wallet....ha ha ha


----------



## Moniquenuss (Apr 22, 2009)

I use to work for them and I loved loved loved the Shea butter conditioner and the leave in cream! Its a little thick but my hair was always soft! They use to sell a spritz that work very well on my weaves and hair. It was suppose to take the "funk" out of anything. I mainly used it before I found this site and didnt like washing my hair and was more about style! Well.... Enjoy!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 23, 2009)

Ladies with the mask-- how long do you keep it in for? Do you use heat?


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 23, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Ladies with the mask-- how long do you keep it in for? Do you use heat?



I don't always use heat, but I do sometimes.  I find the results were the same for me either way.  I always leave it in a bit longer than the directions say to.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks; I couldn't help it, I bought the poo and mask and I've got the mask in my hair right now! *crosses fingers*


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thanks; I couldn't help it, I bought the poo and mask and I've got the mask in my hair right now! *crosses fingers*


 
oooo !  Please let us (me) know your results !  So are you using it w/o Heat?  I ordered the Shea Butter Mask, but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## joytimes10 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pushers and PJs, all up in here

_Stomps out of thread..._


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 23, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> oooo !  Please let us (me) know your results !  So are you using it w/o Heat?  I ordered the Shea Butter Mask, but it hasn't arrived yet.



I alternate between heat and no heat.  Let me know how the Shea Butter Mask is...if it's any good, I may have to revisit L'occitane again!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 23, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> I alternate between heat and no heat. Let me know how the Shea Butter Mask is...if it's any good, I may have to revisit L'occitane again!


 
Now you know the Shea Butter Mask is calling your name.....   You have to buy it now, especially since you introduced this Thread.  It is your duty to purchase, try, and give us a review.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 23, 2009)

Christelyn was speakin the truth-- the shampoo was moisturizing, didnt strip my hair and made it feel soft; the mask was excellent! Whipped and creamy; it moisturized my hair so much, was like MAGIC for detangling and recently, my hairs been breaking--SIGNIFICANTLY less stray strands! Plus, it smelt really good


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 23, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Christelyn was speakin the truth-- the shampoo was moisturizing, didnt strip my hair and made it feel soft; the mask was excellent! Whipped and creamy; it moisturized my hair so much, was like MAGIC for detangling and recently, my hairs been breaking--SIGNIFICANTLY less stray strands! Plus, it smelt really good



Woo Hoo!  Another convert!


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 24, 2009)

joytimes10 said:


> Pushers and PJs, all up in here
> 
> _Stomps out of thread..._





well...yeah.


----------



## tiffers (Apr 24, 2009)

Does L'occitane have any good leave ins? My..... Friend wants to know...... Yeah..... Yeah, that's right.... My friiieeennnnd


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 24, 2009)

tiffers said:


> Does L'occitane have any good leave ins? My..... Friend wants to know...... Yeah..... Yeah, that's right.... My friiieeennnnd



Why yes, they do.  I love this and use it often.  Tell your...um..."friend" you--I mean she--can check it out:

http://usa.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Product.aspx?prod=17SR100G8


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Apr 24, 2009)

I may try this. I'l have to wait until the end of the next month, though because I have a few things coming up that I need to pay for first. Darn!


----------



## Odd One (Apr 24, 2009)

so i came into this thread... checked the website.. found out that theres two boutiques here in Montreal.................... im *DOOMED!!!!*


----------



## LushLox (Apr 24, 2009)

Yayyyy more converts! 

I bought the Shea Butter Mask also, but I'm going to use it as a leave in - I love the condish too much!

Isn't the fragrance lovely!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Why yes, they do. I love this and use it often. Tell your...um..."friend" you--I mean she--can check it out:
> 
> http://usa.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Product.aspx?prod=17SR100G8


 

Girl, you really didn't need to go all out of your way and post the Link did you?  Now you got me Eyeballing that Olive Oil Hair Paste (Mask)


----------



## msa (Apr 24, 2009)

I forgot to tell you...

When I made some purchases the other day I received a coupon booklet. The coupons are valid from april 29th to july 21st...and there's a buy 2 get 1 free on shampoo, conditioner, or hair treatment. It's only for specific ones, but it includes the repairing shampoo and conditioner, the shea ultra rich shampoo and conditioner, as well as some other things.

So ladies, if you have a store near you, I suggest you stop in to get a coupon booklet. There weren't that many left at my store. And there are some great savings available.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 24, 2009)

msa said:


> I forgot to tell you...
> 
> When I made some purchases the other day I received a coupon booklet. The coupons are valid from april 29th to july 21st...and there's a buy 2 get 1 free on shampoo, conditioner, or hair treatment. It's only for specific ones, but it includes the repairing shampoo and conditioner, the shea ultra rich shampoo and conditioner, as well as some other things.
> 
> So ladies, if you have a store near you, I suggest you stop in to get a coupon booklet. There weren't that many left at my store. And there are some great savings available.



Yes!  They mailed me a coupon booklet when I ordered online.  I can't wait to use it.  Thanks for the head's up!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 24, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Yes! They mailed me a coupon booklet when I ordered online. I can't wait to use it. Thanks for the head's up!


 
What do you think you'll buy next?  I was looking at that Olive Oil Hair Paste(Mask).


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> What do you think you'll buy next?  I was looking at that Olive Oil Hair Paste(Mask).



I'm not sure.  I may just restock on what I already have, but I don't know.  I've made the mistake before with other lines, buying EVERYTHING because one or two things worked well.  But the truth is, not all products are created equal.  I'd love to hear some reviews about the Olive Oil line, and I also really like the Verbena line, if only just for the heavenly smell.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 25, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> I'm not sure. I may just restock on what I already have, but I don't know. I've made the mistake before with other lines, buying EVERYTHING because one or two things worked well. But the truth is, not all products are created equal. I'd love to hear some reviews about the Olive Oil line, and I also really like the Verbena line, if only just for the heavenly smell.


 
I will def let you know about the Shea Butter Mask and the Olive Oil Hair Paste (if I decide to purchase).  Thanks again for this post.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 27, 2009)

bumping to see if anyone has any updates on their orders.  Also I have a new love: L'occitane Shea Butter Hair Cream.  You can use it as a conditioner to put it in dry hair as a moisturizer.  It's yummy.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

I've got the Shea Butter too; I've just not used it yet, but I will use it as a leave in.  L'Occitane also sent me a sample of the Olive Hair Mask.  I hope I don't like it, as I don't think I can take much more of this!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I've got the Shea Butter too; I've just not used it yet, but I will use it as a leave in. L'Occitane also sent me a sample of the Olive Hair Mask. I hope I don't like it, as I don't think I can take much more of this!


 
Just close your eyes and think about how good it's going to feel under that Steama!  

I did break down and got the Olive Oil Hair Mask too.  My hair is super dry.  And I need all the moisture I can get.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 27, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Just close your eyes and think about how good it's going to feel under that Steama!
> 
> *I did break down and got the Olive Oil Hair Mask too.*  My hair is super dry.  And I need all the moisture I can get.



Girl you ain't playin' 

Do give us a review of what it's like when you get round to using it.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 27, 2009)

This is beginning to be a problem!  I went to the L'occitane store yesterday and they we ALL SOLD OUT of the Repairing line.  Every other line had stuff, but the Repairing line was a bare as could be.  I guess other folks are beginning to catch on to the stuff to.  I for one will stay stocked up, because this stuff has to travel all the way from France.  Viva La France!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> This is beginning to be a problem! I went to the L'occitane store yesterday and they we ALL SOLD OUT of the Repairing line. Every other line had stuff, but the Repairing line was a bare as could be. I guess other folks are beginning to catch on to the stuff to. I for one will stay stocked up, because this stuff has to travel all the way from France. Viva La France!


 
Sold Out???  Girl, I know you wanted to: In other words...........Act a Fool Up in there !


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Apr 27, 2009)

I never even knew they had hair products like that- but I did use some hand creme one time and I was like woa! somethng other than shea butter to take away the ash???  and it was so creamily divine annnnnnnnd smelled good.  I was like I gotta get some of that!  I would be willing to try the hair products just off of my hand creme experience.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 27, 2009)

nomoweavesfome said:


> I never even knew they had hair products like that- but I did use some hand creme one time and I was like woa! somethng other than shea butter to take away the ash???  and it was so creamily divine annnnnnnnd smelled good.  I was like I gotta get some of that!  I would be willing to try the hair products just off of my hand creme experience.



The DO NOT disappoint with their hair line.  As I mentioned earlier in this post that I can't speak for every item in the line, but the things I have tried--mainly the Repairing line, is excellent and has really put a dent in my previous breakage problems.  I'm now pretty confident that I'll make it to APL by Sept even while using weekly heat.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2009)

I was online searching all last night and everyplace is sold out, even stores out of the country!!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I was online searching all last night and everyplace is sold out, even stores out of the country!!


 
I Purchased my Olive Oil Hair Paste and the Shea Butter Hair Mask via e-bay.


----------



## Coffee (Apr 27, 2009)

I am looking for the Repairing poo and condish!!


----------



## ajenee (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi everyone. I have been watching this thread. I am looking for my HG shampoo and conditioner. Just wanted to give a head's up that if you have a l'occitane outlet near you they have the conditioner for 50% off.  They had the olive paste and repairing shine conditioner masks.I got the olive paste for 15.00. I'm not sure if it's the new version or not


----------



## mstar (Apr 27, 2009)

Moniquenuss said:


> I use to work for them and I loved loved loved the Shea butter conditioner and the leave in cream! Its a little thick but my hair was always soft! They use to sell a spritz that work very well on my weaves and hair. It was suppose to take the "funk" out of anything. I mainly used it before I found this site and didnt like washing my hair and was more about style! Well.... Enjoy!


 
I remember that spray--it was great! I used to use it all the time to freshen my roots when I wore weaves and braids. (I used to work for L'Occitane back in the day, too, but long before they developed this line of products.)

Hmmm, I've never really cared for any of the L'Occitane shampoos and conditioners...they never did _anything_ for my hair but leave it rough and coarse-feeling. But with all these rave reviews, I might have to check it out. Christelyn, do the Repairing products have the same scent as the Relaxing products (like the Relaxing Pillow Mist and candle)? Love that scent...


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Apr 27, 2009)

Order it directly from L'Occitane; I ordered the mask, shampoo and their deodorant yesterday.  Also go to www.retailmenot.com to get coupon codes for their store! 



Coffee said:


> I was online searching all last night and everyplace is sold out, even stores out of the country!!


----------



## Coffee (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, I finally found a site where I was able to order all 4 products that I want to try. I got the repairing poo/condish/mask and the serum. I also got 2 day free FedEx shipping. I ordered the products from Derma Doctor.

http://www.dermadoctor.com/default....D=13129&s_kwcid=TC-4505-1770451120-e-61994404


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

Yayyy, you guys are going to love it; do come back and let us know what you think! 

I can't believe the repairing line is all sold out (well I kinda can really).  I'm going to stock up on some more when I get paid again next month as I do *not* want to be stuck without it!

Worse comes to the worse I can always hop on the Eurostar and visit Paris to stock up.  Yes it is _that_  serious!


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 28, 2009)

mstar said:


> I remember that spray--it was great! I used to use it all the time to freshen my roots when I wore weaves and braids. (I used to work for L'Occitane back in the day, too, but long before they developed this line of products.)
> 
> Hmmm, I've never really cared for any of the L'Occitane shampoos and conditioners...they never did _anything_ for my hair but leave it rough and coarse-feeling. But with all these rave reviews, I might have to check it out. Christelyn, do the Repairing products have the same scent as the Relaxing products (like the Relaxing Pillow Mist and candle)? Love that scent...



You know, I've never tried that other stuff because...well..I guess I'm not as serious about relaxation stuff like that as I am with my hair (I am truly obsessed).  But I will say that the scent is quite lovely, with lavender undertones, but it also just smells...clean.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 28, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Ok, I finally found a site where I was able to order all 4 products that I want to try. I got the repairing poo/condish/mask and the serum. I also got 2 day free FedEx shipping. I ordered the products from Derma Doctor.
> 
> http://www.dermadoctor.com/default....D=13129&s_kwcid=TC-4505-1770451120-e-61994404



Well, after two days, you know what you gotta do: Come back and tell us how it worked for you!


----------



## tilati (Apr 28, 2009)

I bought the repairing mask and the shea butter hair cream during my lunch break...  every mall here has a l'Occitane shop, so I was just running some errands and I saw it. I wanted to buy the repairing mask only, because I read this thread yesterday, but the shea butter mask was calling my name 

I plan to use the repairing mask tonight, and I'll report back


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 28, 2009)

tilati said:


> I bought the repairing mask and the shea butter hair cream during my lunch break...  every mall here has a l'Occitane shop, so I was just running some errands and I saw it. I wanted to buy the repairing mask only, because I read this thread yesterday, but the shea butter mask was calling my name
> 
> I plan to use the repairing mask tonight, and I'll report back



Can't wait to  hear your results!  What's great about the mask is that in all the reviews I've read, it works on all hair types.  The directions say to keep it on for 5-10 minutes, but I usually put in on for more and I sometimes use heat.  Good luck!


----------



## edenhere (Apr 28, 2009)

I defined the ingredients for the conditioner here: http://www.naturalhairgrows.com/loccitane-repairing-conditioner.html


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 28, 2009)

edenhere said:


> I defined the ingredients for the conditioner here: http://www.naturalhairgrows.com/loccitane-repairing-conditioner.html



Thanks, Edenhere!  I have both the conditioner and the mask, and from the ingredients list, the conditioner (in the bottle) seems to function more as a detangler, with cones right at the top.  The Mask on the other hand, has dimethicone way down on the list.  I plan to use the mask regularly and the conditioner in the bottle as a co-washer to keep my tangles down when, on the rare occasion, I wear a wash and go.


----------



## bgsix (Apr 28, 2009)

Puttin' the mask on my wish list.


----------



## Shaley (Apr 28, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> bumping to see if anyone has any updates on their orders.  Also I have a new love: *L'occitane Shea Butter Hair Cream*.  You can use it as a conditioner to put it in dry hair as a moisturizer.  It's yummy.





Cream Tee said:


> I've got the Shea Butter too; I've just not used it yet, but I will use it as a leave in.  L'Occitane also sent me a sample of the Olive Hair Mask.  I hope I don't like it, as I don't think I can take much more of this!



Is the Shea butter Hair Cream the same as the regular Conditioner or the Mask?


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

Shaley said:


> Is the Shea butter Hair Cream the same as the regular Conditioner or the Mask?



The shea butter ultra rich hair cream is from the shea butter line. You can use it in a numer of ways eg. as a pre poo, as a DC, as a leave in or use a small amount on dry hair as a moisturizer. HTH


----------



## Shaley (Apr 28, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> The shea butter ultra rich hair cream is from the shea butter line. You can use it in a numer of ways eg. as a pre poo, as a DC, as a leave in or use a small amount on dry hair as a moisturizer. HTH



Thanks. Just wondering cause the Ultra Rich Hair Cream has the exact same ingredients as the Shea Butter Ultra Rich Hair Mask on the L'Occitane website.


----------



## tilati (Apr 28, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Can't wait to  hear your results!  What's great about the mask is that in all the reviews I've read, it works on all hair types.  The directions say to keep it on for 5-10 minutes, but I usually put in on for more and I sometimes use heat.  Good luck!




ok so I used it on wet (damp) clarified hair, let it sit for 30 minutes under a shower cap (no heat). When I rinsed it, I was not really impressed, but the detangling was a breeeeeeeeze. And you know my 4a MBL natural hair does NOT detangle like a breeze most of the time. So I did a few braids and I'm airdrying right now, I'll let yall know how it feels when it's dry.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 28, 2009)

Shaley said:


> Thanks. Just wondering cause the Ultra Rich Hair Cream has the exact same ingredients as the Shea Butter Ultra Rich Hair Mask on the L'Occitane website.




I think they are one and the same product.  The hair mask actually is Ultra Rich Hair Cream, but on the website they call it a mask - just to confuse folks!


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 28, 2009)

tilati said:


> ok so I used it on wet (damp) clarified hair, let it sit for 30 minutes under a shower cap (no heat). When I rinsed it, I was not really impressed, but the detangling was a breeeeeeeeze. And you know my 4a MBL natural hair does NOT detangle like a breeze most of the time. So I did a few braids and I'm airdrying right now, I'll let yall know how it feels when it's dry.



Do let us know.  Curious to see how it works with such long hair.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 29, 2009)

tilati said:


> ok so I used it on wet (damp) clarified hair, let it sit for 30 minutes under a shower cap (no heat). When I rinsed it, I was not really impressed, but the detangling was a breeeeeeeeze. And you know my 4a MBL natural hair does NOT detangle like a breeze most of the time. So I did a few braids and I'm airdrying right now, I'll let yall know how it feels when it's dry.



Tilati--how did you dry hair come out?


----------



## Bosslady1 (Apr 29, 2009)

I am on a product ban until I use up what I have. (which is 2.5 large dust bags full of products)


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 29, 2009)

New PJ on the lookout....watching and learning


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 29, 2009)

Has anyone here tried the repairing serum/leave-in from this line? How is it?


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 29, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Has anyone here tried the repairing serum/leave-in from this line? How is it?



I use it regularly. Works great as a water-based moisturizer, and then I seal with an oil-based one afterward.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, so do you use something else when youve finished washing your hair and its time to put in a leave-in, then style (whether it being air dryed or heat styled) or just as a moisturizer?


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, and did you try the repairing conditioner? How is it?


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 29, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Oh, and did you try the repairing conditioner? How is it?



I usually use the serum after a few days, because I don't really need a leave-in after rinsing out the mask. As for the conditioner, I mainly plan to use it for co-washes on the week that I don't use heat.  HTH


----------



## brooklyngal73 (Apr 29, 2009)

I just got my order directly from L'Occitane--they're FAST!  I'll use the shampoo and mask this weekend.


----------



## cocopuff (Apr 29, 2009)

I have gotten samples of this shampoo and conditioner from Loccitane on several occasions. Maybe I will finally try them out on my next wash day.


----------



## Christelyn (Apr 30, 2009)

cocopuff said:


> I have gotten samples of this shampoo and conditioner from Loccitane on several occasions. Maybe I will finally try them out on my next wash day.



Samples of which line?  The Repairing one?  I've been trying to get in touch with the Powers That Be to get some to distribute to people on this board.  I wasn't sure if they had any for the line I'm using...


----------



## Christelyn (May 2, 2009)

Just writing to see if there are any updates for the ladies that said they'd be trying the stuff this weekend.  How'd it go?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 2, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Just writing to see if there are any updates for the ladies that said they'd be trying the stuff this weekend. How'd it go?


 
Gee -- Thanks for asking. No updates from me except I did purchase the Olive Oil Hair Mask.  My previous purchase was the Mask w/Shea Butter. And I am looking into getting the Deep Shine Mask later.  

Last night I did my Wash/DC, but I did not use either one.  As soon as use them, I will post a review.  Thanks Christelyn.


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 2, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Christelyn was speakin the truth-- the shampoo was moisturizing, didnt strip my hair and made it feel soft; the mask was excellent! Whipped and creamy; it moisturized my hair so much, was like MAGIC for detangling and recently, my hairs been breaking--SIGNIFICANTLY less stray strands! Plus, it smelt really good


 
Geeeeeeez! Now I've got to buy this. I just spent $50 on my new phyto hair products today! I got the phyto because they were strengthening. I guess I do need some moisture to balance it out, right?

I will buy this next weekend.


----------



## Christelyn (May 2, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> Geeeeeeez! Now I've got to buy this. I just spent $50 on my new phyto hair products today! I got the phyto because they were strengthening. I guess I do need some moisture to balance it out, right?
> 
> I will buy this next weekend.



Well, I have to say, it works really great for me.  It's wonderful with detangling and subsequent styling because the hair comes out smooth and soft and has dramatically reduced my breakage.


----------



## Coffee (May 3, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Just writing to see if there are any updates for the ladies that said they'd be trying the stuff this weekend. How'd it go?


 
I got my order minus the condtioner, it seems to be out everywhere. I'm waiting until I get the conditioner to leave feedback.


----------



## Christelyn (May 3, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I got my order minus the condtioner, it seems to be out everywhere. I'm waiting until I get the conditioner to leave feedback.



Gosh--too many people know how good it is I guess!


----------



## Christelyn (May 4, 2009)

So I got a PM for Tilati last night.  See her comments below.  I can't wait to see her pics!

Quote:
Originally Posted by Christelyn
Hi! I was just curious how the mask felt once your braids were dry. I curious if those with long MBL hair have similar results. Thanks for responding!

hi

I'm sorry I forgot to came back in the thread. So the result was amazing!!! Silky strong hair all the way. It's definitely a keeper  I flat ironed and the result was beautiful. I will try to post a couple of pics in the thread during the week.

See you soon
__________________
 sorry for the mistakes ya'll, French speaker here !


----------



## LushLox (May 4, 2009)

Another endorsement!  

I got a sample of the Olive Harvest Mask too, which was abolutely beautiful. I love the fragrance; it lingers in your hair all day! I need to buy a jar of that...


----------



## Lovie (May 4, 2009)

I have the Olive Oil hair mask (actually DCing with it now). I really like it. There are so many good reviews about the Aromachologie Shampoo, I am thinking of requesting a sample to try before committing to a bottle...

But I must wait until I use up some other shampoos that I already like. I need to calm down and regain control over my PJism.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 4, 2009)

Lovie said:


> I have the Olive Oil hair mask (actually DCing with it now). I really like it. There are so many good reviews about the Aromachologie Shampoo, I am thinking of requesting a sample to try before committing to a bottle...
> 
> But I must wait until I use up some other shampoos that I already like. I need to calm down and regain control over my PJism.


 
Thanks Lovie !  I purchased the Olive Oil Hair Paste and I was wondering how it was.  Haven't gotten around to using it yet.


----------



## LushLox (May 4, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Lovie !  I purchased the Olive Oil Hair Paste and I was wondering how it was.  Haven't gotten around to using it yet.




How many conditioners have you got that you "haven't got round to using yet" and she calls ME a PJ!


----------



## Lovie (May 4, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Thanks Lovie !  I purchased the Olive Oil Hair Paste and I was wondering how it was.  Haven't gotten around to using it yet.



I think you'll find that its a winner.


----------



## Coffee (May 6, 2009)

Ok since I couldn't wait to receive my back-ordered condish, I got a small bottle from eBay. I used it tonight and my my my! I am 9 weeks post relaxer and my hair is sooooooo soft and very few hairs were in the comb when I combed my hair. The wonderful smell is just an added plus! Really don't sleep on this!!


----------



## Christelyn (May 6, 2009)

Coffee said:


> Ok since I couldn't wait to receive my back-ordered condish, I got a small bottle from eBay. I used it tonight and my my my! I am 9 weeks post relaxer and my hair is sooooooo soft and very few hairs were in the comb when I combed my. The wonderful smell is just an added plus! Really don't sleep on this!!



That's what I'm trying to tell everybody!  So far, it's worked on EVERYONE on this thread who has tried it.  To me, that means that it works on a variety of hair types and textures, both relaxed and natural--alll with beautiful results.  If the KEY to length is retention, then these products will help you get there by greatly reducing the amount of breakage and shedding after washing and styling.  

Thanks for the update, and I hope your full order will come in soon!


----------



## Christelyn (May 6, 2009)

bumping to see if anyone has any other updates.  Is it still working like a charm for everyone?  I've been clarifying at least twice a month so that the products will continue to work well.  They still do for me.  Slowly creeping toward APL...


----------



## LushLox (May 7, 2009)

Still loving it!  I'm going to use the poo and mask tonight! 

I really hope other people try this line too!


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (May 7, 2009)

I want to get these products...What are the top four that you recommend buying first??


----------



## outspokenwallflower (May 7, 2009)

I usually decide if its a real keeper or not by the 2nd use, because I want to know for sure that other products are not giving me the results I think the L'Occitane products are.

Once again, I am a happy camper! I didnt use the mask (I wanted to try a different one for a protein treatment follow up) but I used the poo (which was lovely!) and the serum (which I use multiple times a week and LOVE) and I'm so happy. The serum keeps my hair moisturized and soft, and of course, the smell is glorious.


----------



## Shaley (May 8, 2009)

MacIsMyCrack said:


> I want to get these products...What are the top four that you recommend buying first??



I'd like to know this too. 

I'd like which are the top for moisturizing.


----------



## Christelyn (May 9, 2009)

MacIsMyCrack said:


> I want to get these products...What are the top four that you recommend buying first??



Well, if you ask me, I strongly suggest you try the repairing line first.  I bought the shampoo, mask, and serum to start.  These three items provide moisture, a light protein to strengthen and detangles like a dream.  I mean it--I have lost very little hair using these items.

Then, if you co-wash, I suggest the repairing conditioner in  bottle form.  It detangles great, moisturizes.

If you when wash and go's or twist out's, get the L'occitane Shea Butter mask.  I used this after I condition and rinse.  I keep it on.  The directions say you can use it as a mask and rinse or use it daily.  This keeps my twist outs from knotting and keeps my hair moist so I don't have to go around dripping wet all the time.

HTH


----------



## Christelyn (May 9, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> I usually decide if its a real keeper or not by the 2nd use, because I want to know for sure that other products are not giving me the results I think the L'Occitane products are.
> 
> Once again, I am a happy camper! I didnt use the mask (I wanted to try a different one for a protein treatment follow up) but I used the poo (which was lovely!) and the serum (which I use multiple times a week and LOVE) and I'm so happy. The serum keeps my hair moisturized and soft, and of course, the smell is glorious.



Glad it still works for you.  As I always say, best stuff ever.  Hands down.


----------



## gymfreak336 (May 9, 2009)

I didn't need to see this thread. I am already in LOVE with their skin care products. My brother in law back when he was just my sisters boyfriend turned me on to their heavenly eyecream and I have been hooked ever since. I always get some of their stuff from him for christmas and my birthday. Now I gotta get this stuff and some of the volumizing products.


----------



## yodie (May 9, 2009)

How does the poo repair your hair?


----------



## Christelyn (May 9, 2009)

yodie said:


> How does the poo repair your hair?



Despite the name, IMHO, there is nothing that can truly repair damaged hair.  It can only ease the symptoms.  The shampoo is SLS-free, has lavender, ylang ylang and other oils.  It leaves my hair feeling like I just washed out conditioner.  HTH


----------



## Lovie (May 9, 2009)

MacIsMyCrack said:


> I want to get these products...What are the top four that you recommend buying first??



I am still behaving with my PJism. I haven't purchased the Aromachologie Line, so cannot speak to its benefits. I can't wait to try it. I park next to L'Occitane every day so I really dont need to go in to the store and rack up with $200 worth of poo when I have a whole closet full at home now. 

But I have NO DOUBT that it is doing what everyone says...because their entire line of products for skin care is amazing too. AMAZING. I am in love with so many of their products...I've been using more of their skin care products than hair, but I never have any fear in trying one of their bottles of conditioner. 

That said, recommend the following 4 conditioner products for moisture, based on what I have tried so far :

Shea Butter Ultra Rich Conditioner (Daily Conditioner)
http://usa.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Product.aspx?prod=01AS200K5

Shea Butter Ultra Rich Hair Mask (Deep Conditioning Moisture)

Olive Oil Hair Paste (Deep Conditioning Moisture)

Rose Conditioner (Daily Conditioner & Detangler)


I mentioned before. I have yet to find a conditioner that isnt absolutely heavenly from their line (and ultra expensive). So have no fear. Also, you can request a sample of a conditioner they will make one for you, then take it home, see if you like it and buy the whole bottle. They have a very strict return policy so I always make sure Im satisfied with my product before purchasing.

All cond. I have tried smells great, all have healthy hair ingredients, detangle well, and leave a really nice finish for my hair. Shampoo, I was a bit traumatized by the Rose Shampoo and the Ultra Rich SHea Butter Shampoo, left my hair way too dry so I stopped searching...but I am willing to try again. 

After hearing all these reviews (and seeing that LHCF has once again sold it out online) on the Arch. Shampoo, I will most likely pick up a vat of it to try now. I can't help myself.  I will sample the A. shampoo, A. Leave In, and A. Cond. Also, I have been eyeing the Lavendar Detangling Conditioner...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 9, 2009)

Thanks Lovie.  Girl........I know it must be incredibly hard parking so close everyday.  So far, I purchased but haven't used yet:

1) The Shea Butter Mask
2) The Olive Oil Hair Paste
3) *Just Ordered the Conditioner for Dry & Damaged Hair

Can't wait to try them!  Thanks Again


----------



## Shaley (May 10, 2009)

I noticed that the regular shea butter conditioner has cones immediately at the top of the ingredients list but the Mask has shea butter immediately and only 1 cone first. Does this mean the Mask actually moisturizes or is better for deep      conditioning?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 10, 2009)

Shaley said:


> I noticed that the regular shea butter conditioner has cones immediately at the top of the ingredients list but the Mask has shea butter immediately and only 1 cone first. Does this mean the Mask actually moisturizes or is better for deep conditioning?


 
I purchased the Shea Butter Mask specifically for a Deep Conditioning Treatment.


----------



## tilati (May 10, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> So I got a PM for Tilati last night.  See her comments below.  I can't wait to see her pics!
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Christelyn
> ...




Hi everybody

so here are the pics... they are quite bad because I have a crapy camera but I have done my best.

ETA: the curls were after a few bantu knots the following days


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 10, 2009)

tilati, your hair is insanely gorgeous. my eyes bugged out of my head when i saw your pics. how long did it take you to get to that length with such thickness?!


----------



## LushLox (May 10, 2009)

tilati said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> so here are the pics... they are quite bad because I have a crapy camera but I have done my best.
> 
> ETA: the curls were after a few bantu knots the following days




Gorgeous.  You got some great shine there!


----------



## tilati (May 10, 2009)

Luscious Locks said:


> tilati, your hair is insanely gorgeous. my eyes bugged out of my head when i saw your pics. how long did it take you to get to that length with such thickness?!



 oh thanks a lot. You know I was a little self conscious because it's my first time posting pics on this board...

I big choped 4 years ago and I had a few setbacks in between. Now I'm trying to make it to WSL and to get rid of my last layers ( I hate them)


----------



## tilati (May 10, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Gorgeous.  You got some great shine there!



thank you very much


----------



## Christelyn (May 10, 2009)

Just to be curious I went to the Sephora web site, and ALL the repairing shampoo, mask and serum are sold out!!!  Did _We_ do that?


----------



## Urban (May 10, 2009)

I seriously need to stay out of this thread  ... I feel a trip to L'occitane tomorrow coming on erplexed


----------



## tilati (May 10, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Just to be curious I went to the Sephora web site, and ALL the repairing shampoo, mask and serum are sold out!!!  Did _We_ do that?




LOL see what you started 




Urban said:


> I seriously need to stay out of this thread  ... I feel a trip to L'occitane tomorrow coming on erplexed




you will like it  just saying...


----------



## Coffee (May 10, 2009)

I purchased and used the repairing mask this weekend and my hair felt so so wonderful. I just love the fresh smell of their products. I also have the repairing serum and I really like it!! I am waiting for the Conditioning Hair Mist to arrive.


----------



## Christelyn (May 11, 2009)

Coffee said:


> I purchased and used the repairing mask this weekend and my hair felt so so wonderful. I just love the fresh smell of their products. I also have the repairing serum and I really like it!! I am waiting for the Conditioning Hair Mist to arrive.



Glad you finally got them!  It's sold out in so many places.  I'm going to have to but this stuff by the gallon! erplexed


----------



## Lovie (May 11, 2009)

tilati said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> so here are the pics... they are quite bad because I have a crapy camera but I have done my best.
> 
> ETA: the curls were after a few bantu knots the following days




Bee-u-tiful


----------



## Lovie (May 11, 2009)

Shaley said:


> I noticed that the regular shea butter conditioner has cones immediately at the top of the ingredients list but the Mask has shea butter immediately and only 1 cone first. Does this mean the Mask actually moisturizes or is better for deep      conditioning?




I use the regular conditioner for when I am washing hair in the shower. I use the Shea Butter Mask in the tin jar only as DC treatment, and with heat. Hair feels soft with both after, but I do believe that the regular conditioner has strong detangling properties, while the DC gives a more intense treatment. Hair feels soft after both applications.

HTH.


----------



## Shaley (May 11, 2009)

Lovie said:


> I use the regular conditioner for when I am washing hair in the shower. I use the Shea Butter Mask in the tin jar only as DC treatment, and with heat. Hair feels soft with both after, but I do believe that the regular conditioner has strong detangling properties, while the DC gives a more intense treatment. Hair feels soft after both applications.
> 
> HTH.



Thanks. I guess the cones at the top explain the strong detangling properties for the regular conditioner. I'll probably get both cause I really need a detangler & a good moisturizing deep conditioner.


----------



## Lovie (May 11, 2009)

Shaley said:


> Thanks. I guess the cones at the top explain the strong detangling properties for the regular conditioner. I'll probably get both cause I really need a detangler & a good moisturizing deep conditioner.




I will add this: There are so many good products out there! The fun is in the find. 

The L'Occitane line is insanely expensive, but I have no negative things to mention on their hair/skin products. Every product that I have tried is always very moisture-rich. I love to pamper myself with these things, but there is no way I could justify using this $17 bottle of conditioner as a co-wash conditioner - I would go through it way too fast.

Anyway, if things get too expensive, or it doesn't work out, another good detangler to try is Bain de Terre Green Meadow Conditioner (replaced BDT White Clover).  For Moisturizing DC treatment, Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner is tried, true, and hasn't failed me in over 21/2 years. Both products are sold at Trade Secret, and I think Pure Beauty/Beauty First.


Just food for thought. Please remember to share how it works for you.


----------



## Lovie (May 11, 2009)

Umm, I would just like to say that I blame my PJism on:

1. LHCF threads like this where you have a fellow proclaimed PJ saying that she's throwing it all away for the one HG product...  then it gets sold out at the online retailer from all the lurkers, and you're like WHYYYYYY! I missed the boat! Must...get...L'Occitane...

2. A lifetime of limitation to Pink Lotion, Blue Magic, and Sta So Fro in the "black hair" section of the store/pharmacy/BSS. Who ever heard of lines like Kerastase and L'Occitane growing up? The only thing I saw different from the grocery store was Mary Kay, Avon, or Fashion Fair.  

3. Finding success when I follow LHCF recommendations for a new product. It just makes me trust the rants that much more. 

My husband is going to flip out if I come home with another bottle of overpriced conditioner.  



Sigh. 
There's got to be a better way.


----------



## LushLox (May 11, 2009)

@ the thought of using ANY of the L'Occitane conditioners for a co-wash.  I'd end up bankrupt!


----------



## Christelyn (May 11, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> @ the thought of using ANY of the L'Occitane conditioners for a co-wash.  I'd end up bankrupt!



I guess I'm insane.  I bought the conditioners specifically for the few times that I do co-wash.  I don't co-wash very often, so I guess I can justify it that way.  BTW, I got the lavender detangling conditioner for that specific purpose.


----------



## Lovie (May 11, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> @ the thought of using ANY of the L'Occitane conditioners for a co-wash.  I'd end up bankrupt!




LOL!
That face made me burst out laughing.


----------



## LushLox (May 11, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> I guess I'm insane.  I bought the conditioners specifically for the few times that I do co-wash.  I don't co-wash very often, so I guess I can justify it that way.  BTW, I got the lavender detangling conditioner for that specific purpose.




I'm not even going there.  Once I start, I won't be able to stop!  

I've got the Lavender Clarifying shampoo - smells gorgeous.  I can only dream how good the conditioner smells. *sigh*

Let me back up out of this thread!


----------



## Lovie (May 11, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> I guess I'm insane.  I bought the conditioners specifically for the few times that I do co-wash.  I don't co-wash very often, so I guess I can justify it that way.  BTW, I got the lavender detangling conditioner for that specific purpose.




OH THE AGONY!

Why did you tell me this...OK...taking a breath..

So how is the Lavendar Detangling? Is it better than the Shea Butter Regular Conditioner? I know its glorisu...the SB Conditioner detangles beautifully and its not even marketed as that type of product...so does the Rose. And I love the Lavendar hand creme.. how long have you been using the Lavendar Conditioner for Co-Washes and do you ever get anytype of cone build up?


----------



## Lovie (May 11, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> I'm not even going there.  Once I start, I won't be able to stop!
> 
> I've got the Lavender Clarifying shampoo - smells gorgeous.  I can only dream how good the conditioner smells. *sigh*
> 
> *Let me back up out of this thread!*




WAIT! TAKE ME WITH YOU! Before my husband divorces me for walking int he door with $300 worth of conditioner, clarifying poo, and body oils...with a look of the kid who made the spill in the Scotts Paper Towel commercial..


----------



## LushLox (May 11, 2009)

^^^ lmao Lovie, you've got the junkie syndrome bad girl!


----------



## Lovie (May 11, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> ^^^ lmao Lovie, you've got the junkie syndrome bad girl!



Seriously. You have NO idea!!! Its not healthy.

(Scratching like Tyrone The Crackhead /Dave Chappelle, looking in the L'Occitane window)


----------



## Shaley (May 12, 2009)

Lovie said:


> I will add this: There are so many good products out there! The fun is in the find.
> 
> The L'Occitane line is insanely expensive, but I have no negative things to mention on their hair/skin products. Every product that I have tried is always very moisture-rich. I love to pamper myself with these things, but there is no way I could justify using this $17 bottle of conditioner as a co-wash conditioner - I would go through it way too fast.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review and recommendations! I may have to try those out.


----------



## Christelyn (May 13, 2009)

Lovie said:


> OH THE AGONY!
> 
> Why did you tell me this...OK...taking a breath..
> 
> So how is the Lavendar Detangling? Is it better than the Shea Butter Regular Conditioner? I know its glorisu...the SB Conditioner detangles beautifully and its not even marketed as that type of product...so does the Rose. And I love the Lavendar hand creme.. how long have you been using the Lavendar Conditioner for Co-Washes and do you ever get anytype of cone build up?



Works great.  I used it for a wash and go and work well.  I don't have the SB conditioner so I couldn't tell you, but I follow up with the SB hair mask and keep it in and it keeps my hair moisturized all day w/o having to re-moisturize.


----------



## Luscious Locks (May 13, 2009)

i went to check it out this weekend, and asked for samples before i took the deep plunge. They had none! I blame LHCF. Ya'll are everywhere.

Lol.


----------



## Kacie (May 16, 2009)

I purchased the Discovery pack this weekend and a full size jar of the repairing masque.  The discovery pack only cost 10 bucks and it included a trial size bottle of the repairing poo and con, 2 packs of serum, and 2 packs of the masque.


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2009)

Washed and DC'd with the poo and mask and woo my hair felt so good. I wore my hair down the first time in a long time, I got a good numbers of stares when I went out too.


----------



## Christelyn (May 16, 2009)

Cream Tee said:


> Washed and DC'd with the poo and mask and woo my hair felt so good. I wore my hair down the first time in a long time, I got a good numbers of stares when I went out too.



Did you wear as a wash in go or did you use heat?  I find that L'occitane even makes my natural curls more shiny and elongated, and I don't have to constantly spray water on my hair because it is dried out.


----------



## Christelyn (May 16, 2009)

Attn: to L'occitane fans, be sure to clarify once in a while if you are using the products with silicones, like the Shea Butter Mash and the Repairing Conditioner (no the mask, the one in the bottle).  These products work well with wash and goes, but I find they weigh heavily on me, especially when I conditioner wash only, which I usually do when I wear my hair out and curly.  Too bad they are discontinuing the Lavender Clarifying Shampoo--I can't find any anywhere.  Right now I'm using Oscar Blandi's Exfoliating poo and I like it pretty good.


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Did you wear as a wash in go or did you use heat?  I find that L'occitane even makes my natural curls more shiny and elongated, and I don't have to constantly spray water on my hair because it is dried out.




No I used heat.  My mum couldn't stop looking at my hair today, she kept asking me what I was doing!  I only told her a little bit, she'd think I was crazy otherwise! 



Christelyn said:


> Attn: to L'occitane fans, be sure to clarify once in a while if you are using the products with silicones, like the Shea Butter Mash and the Repairing Conditioner (no the mask, the one in the bottle). These products work well with wash and goes, but I find they weigh heavily on me, especially when I conditioner wash only, which I usually do when I wear my hair out and curly. Too bad they are discontinuing the Lavender Clarifying Shampoo--I can't find any anywhere. Right now I'm using Oscar Blandi's Exfoliating poo and I like it pretty good.



Thanks for this.  I clarify monthly, and it seems to work for me, but perhaps I need to do it more. erplexed

I know what you mean about the co washes though, these condishes just seem to rich to use for co washing - well I think for me anyway.

Ohhhh noo, I didn't know they were discontinuing the Lavendar clarifying shampoo.  I love that stuff, I need to go and buy a few more bottles as we still have plenty of stock in my stores.


----------



## Shaley (May 16, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Attn: to L'occitane fans, be sure to clarify once in a while if you are using the products with silicones, like the Shea Butter Mash and the Repairing Conditioner (no the mask, the one in the bottle).  These products work well with wash and goes, but I find they weigh heavily on me, especially when I conditioner wash only, which I usually do when I wear my hair out and curly.  Too bad they are discontinuing the Lavender Clarifying Shampoo--I can't find any anywhere.  Right now I'm using Oscar Blandi's Exfoliating poo and I like it pretty good.



Has anyone experienced adverse affects from short term or longterm use of the conditioners? Most of them contain Dimethicone,  which I have seen lots of bad reviews and information on different websites.

I just bought the shea butter Mask and conditioner, and the repairing conditioner. Now I'm skeptical about using them...


----------



## LushLox (May 16, 2009)

Shaley said:


> Has anyone experienced adverse affects from short term or longterm use of the conditioners? Most of them contain Dimethicone,  which I have seen lots of bad reviews and information on different websites.
> 
> I just bought the shea butter Mask and conditioner, and the repairing conditioner. Now I'm skeptical about using them...



As long as you clarify at regular intervals as Christelyn advises you should be okay.


----------



## Christelyn (May 16, 2009)

Shaley said:


> Has anyone experienced adverse affects from short term or longterm use of the conditioners? Most of them contain Dimethicone,  which I have seen lots of bad reviews and information on different websites.
> 
> I just bought the shea butter Mask and conditioner, and the repairing conditioner. Now I'm skeptical about using them...



My problem wasn't "adverse" per se, I just experienced a heavy, coated feeling in my hair when I co-washed using the conditioners that had cones up high on the ingredients list.  I clarified because I didn't want the buildup to affect my "swang" when I decided to wash and flat iron.


----------



## Shaley (May 16, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> My problem wasn't "adverse" per se, I just experienced a heavy, coated feeling in my hair when I co-washed using the conditioners that had cones up high on the ingredients list.  I clarified because I didn't want the buildup to affect my "swang" when I decided to wash and flat iron.



Thanks. I don't cowash too much anymore so hopefully I don't experience this. I normally just shampoo and deep condition once a week or so.


----------



## Christelyn (May 20, 2009)

Bumping...any other reviews from recent orders?


----------



## Kacie (May 20, 2009)

This is my take (keep in mind that I'm 17 weeks post).  After washing with the Repairing poo and using the repairing mask, I applied the serum leave in.  I love that the serum is cone free, that was interesting.  

My hair air dried very straight and smooth.  However, I think that I needed more moisture. I also used this system on my DD's natural 4b hair and it was awesome.  The remaining product is gonna be used on her.

I have yet to try my samples of the Olive hair mask.


----------



## Lovie (May 20, 2009)

I purchased the $10 trial pack. It contained the Aromachologie Shampoo, Aromachologie Repairing Conditioner, and samples of the Repairing Serum and Repairing Mask. 

Shampoo.
I am typically VERY persnickity about jumping ship for a shampoo. Twice I have tried L'Occitane Shampoos and been disappointed. I expected the same with this. However, I was pleasantly surprised. It didn't leave my hair stripped dry, like the Shea Butter and Rose shampoo did. It felt soft. Detangling was OK. Slip wasn't really there, but it was bearable. I think maybe if you use it more, it gets better. For the record, I compare nearly every shampoo to the one that has always worked best for me: Creme of Nature   Red or Green label. Next to that, I have 1 protein and 1 clarifying, other than that it is an endless search for one I am comfortable washing frequently with. I don't think I would mind washing frequently with this, because my hair didn't feel dry afterwards - and I have read that hair improves with continued use.

Conditioner.
The conditioner performed as expected: superbly. Great detangling and softening, and a nice fresh green scent, but not too heavy. I was surprised how much my husband liked the scent afterwards. Hair felt very soft when I styled it, with a nice sheen. In my opinion, it performed very much like all of there other conditioners. 

Leave In Serum.
I used this twice: on dry hair, and right after shampooing before blow-drying w/ my T3.   I really liked the finish - not heavy, not sticky, still had swang and bounce. I am about 6 weeks post.

Repairing Mask.
Haven't used yet. Sounded like it had a bit of protein, and my hair doesn't need any of that. 

All in all rating: 2 thumbs up. I went and bough the full sized shampoo, conditioner and serum w/ the coupon I got in the $10 kit. Even though I wasn't wowed by the shampoo (it worked as well as Kenra MS or Keracare, which are also good) I wanted to see how it worked in conjunction with the conditioner. I'll make my final judgement on whether this is here to stay when I finish the bottles.


----------



## Christelyn (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, ladies!  It's still working well for me too.


----------



## Shaley (May 23, 2009)

Christelyn said:


> Bumping...any other reviews from recent orders?



My 2 cents: 

Last weekend I used the Shea Butter Mask and the results were ok. It kinda left a waxy feeling on my hair, but once my hair dried it was fine. 

A couple of days later I bought the Repairing Shampoo & the Repairing Mask - and used it immediately.

 I give this stuff 2 thumbs up! I am in awe of how silky and bouncy my hair was. This is seriously one of the best deep conditioners I have EVER used. The shampoo did not dry my hair out and my hair actually looked shiny immediately after rinsing it out.

Thanks Christelyn for making me aware of this product. I will keep this and the Shea butter in rotation, seeing that I hear the repairing poo has protein.

I got a sample of the Olive Oil Mask too, so I may use that as well. I haven't felt this good about my hair in a long time....


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2009)

I found out there is a L'Occitane in the Pentagon Fashion Centre Mall.  I saw it the last time I was there and resisted.  I don't know how much longer I will last.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I found out there is a L'Occitane in the Pentagon Fashion Centre Mall. I saw it the last time I was there and resisted. I don't know how much longer I will last.


 
Awwww Go Ahead Shay  You know you want too!  Besides, I will be anxiously awaiting your review.  Because:  I still haven't gotten around to using the Shea Butter Mask, the Olive Oil Hair Paste or my lastest acquisition the Conditioner for Dry & Damaged Hair.


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2009)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Awwww Go Ahead Shay You know you want too! Besides, I will be anxiously awaiting your review. Because: I still haven't gotten around to using the Shea Butter Mask, the Olive Oil Hair Paste or my lastest acquisition the Conditioner for Dry & Damaged Hair.


 
Okay that's where the problem lies....you & I know that the reason you haven't gotten around to it is bc you got too many products ! I'm not really tryna call you out bc I am in the same situation.  I think I will use up some of what I have and what I have on the way  before I try L'Occitane.  The good thing is I hate going to the mall.  I prefer to shop online.


----------



## MonaLisa (May 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I found out there is a L'Occitane in the Pentagon Fashion Centre Mall. I saw it the last time I was there and resisted. I don't know how much longer I will last.


----------



## mstar (May 24, 2009)

Shay72 said:


> I found out there is a L'Occitane in the Pentagon Fashion Centre Mall.  I saw it the last time I was there and resisted.  I don't know how much longer I will last.


Wow, I used to work at the Pentagon City L'Occitane when I was in college! I helped them open that store back in 1999. 

I have to go to the mall today, so I think I'll stop by L'Occitane and see if they have any cone-free hair products. Christelyn made this stuff sound sooo good...


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2009)

mstar said:


> Wow, I used to work at the Pentagon City L'Occitane when I was in college! I helped them open that store back in 1999.
> 
> I have to go to the mall today, so I think I'll stop by L'Occitane and see if they have any cone-free hair products. Christelyn made this stuff sound sooo good...


 
Great mstar:  Please come back and give us a full detailed report of your findings


----------



## Shay72 (May 24, 2009)

mstar said:


> Wow, I used to work at the Pentagon City L'Occitane when I was in college! I helped them open that store back in 1999.
> 
> I have to go to the mall today, so I think I'll stop by L'Occitane and see if they have any cone-free hair products. Christelyn made this stuff sound sooo good...


 
It is quite a dangerous place:  Coach, Carol's Daughter, Apple, Macy's, Sephora, L'Occitane, I could go on and on and on....

The day I noticed it I bought from Carol's Daughter & Coach.  They were planned purchases though.


----------



## Globeleza (May 24, 2009)

I managed to stay out of this thread for so long, why did I come in here??????????????/


----------



## LushLox (May 24, 2009)

I still need to go and buy a jar of that Olive Harvest.  The sample I used was heavenly, and my hair looked, and felt so good.  Not to mention the fragrance!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (May 24, 2009)

Globeleza said:


> I managed to stay out of this thread for so long, why did I come in here??????????????/


 
Because Deep Down in Your Heart you know you want to purchase someoke:  Any you should................


----------



## naijamerican (May 31, 2009)

**Bumping**

Because of this thread, I went to the L'Occitane website. I couldn't quite remember that the line referenced in this particular thread was the repairing shampoo and conditioner, but I did remember going to the website and seeing the Olive Tree line. I was as interested in trying that one out as I was the repairing one, so I purchased the shampoo to test out tonight.

Well, I used the shampoo this evening and I was so pleasantly surprised.  It left my hair feeling so soft, moisturized, and clean - in fact, my hair looked and felt like it had been conditioned.  It might just replace my beloved Elucence balancing shampoo, which has been my staple shampoo for the past 2 and half years. 

I plan on buying the conditioner this evening online and am also trying the Aromachologie Repairing Shampoo and Conditioner (the 2.5 oz. ones). By the way, I have natural, coarse 4A/B hair, and like I said, this shampoo had it feeling absolutely wonderful.


----------



## Coffee (Jun 1, 2009)

opps wrong product!!


----------



## Christelyn (Jun 1, 2009)

naijamerican said:


> **Bumping**
> 
> Because of this thread, I went to the L'Occitane website. I couldn't quite remember that the line referenced in this particular thread was the repairing shampoo and conditioner, but I did remember going to the website and seeing the Olive Tree line. I was as interested in trying that one out as I was the repairing one, so I purchased the shampoo to test out tonight.
> 
> ...



You will love the Aromachologie line.  That's what I use on the regular.


----------



## naijamerican (Jul 5, 2009)

**Bumping***

Are any of you ladies still using this line? I do like the shampoo but I decided not to get the conditioner because I'm on a serious anti-PJ tip right now. I've committed to 3 product lines: Qhemet, Oyin, and Elucence. But I did want to know if this still being used because the shampoo is pretty good.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jul 5, 2009)

I still have the Shea Butter Masque and the Olive Oil Hair Paste, but I haven't used either. Sorry. 

I am excited about this product.  And from what I hear, it is very, very good.  So I can't wait to try it.  I am sure I am going to love it.


----------



## Christelyn (Nov 23, 2009)

Small update: I'm still using this and it STILL works better than any other product I have.  Anyone else still using L'occitane?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 10, 2010)

I need to repurchase the conditioner as I ran out so I've not used it for a while.  I miss the gorgeous smell! Going to stop at the L'occitane store tomorrow.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh boy, a L'occitane store is right by my house, i think i must make a visit this week.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Jan 10, 2010)

I received a L'Occitane gift certificate for Christmas.  I may use it to try this.  Keep the reviews/updates coming.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey ya'll 

I just came back from the L'Occitane store and I fell in love  

Everything in there smells sooooooooooo good!  All natural goodness!!!

I did purchase the Shampoo (oh, gosh....this smells delightful) and I got the repairing Mask.

I'm excited to use both these products and will do so on Saturday morning.


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi, is the shampoo and con safe to use with the mega tek and avocado mist?


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

elegantblkrose said:


> Hi, is the shampoo and con safe to use with the mega tek and avocado mist?




Yeah it shouldn't be a problem at all. Enjoy!


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I've read this entire thread and I'm heading across to one of L'Occitane's boutiques after work.

Fomr the reviews I think I'm going to purchase the:
Repairing Shampoo
Repairing Mask
Olive Mask

I'll see what else I like from the store and come back with reviews.


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah it shouldn't be a problem at all. Enjoy!


 
Thanks Cream Tee!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh and  to the forum elegantblkrose!


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 22, 2010)

I really did *not* need to stumble across this thread! There's so much variety within this product line. What would you say are the best products for *(1)* moisture and *(2)* strength or reconstructing damaged strands?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2010)

Ok...I couldn't wait until Saturday morning to use this

First, the shampoo:

The shampoo I believe is the best I've ever tried....ever!  It's sooooo rich and felt absolutely wonderful in my hair.  The smell is awesome...I love the smell, oh gosh and as I massaged the shampoo in my hair, my hair melted....got soooooooooo soft, I couldn't believe this was a shampoo.  I think the closest that can come to it would be Creme of Nature (the old formula).  I did 2 lathers and the 2nd one I left in for 2 minutes before I rinsed.

While rinsing, it felt like I was rinsing out conditioner.....my hair was so soft.  After rinsing, I blotted my hair to get out the excess water, and my hair is.....just wonderful.  I have no words, ya'll

Now, I have the mask in my hair:

The mask is very rich and you don't need alot to feel it on your hair.  I've had it in for about 20 minutes and I'm getting ready to rinse it out.

I am going to do a rollerset and I MAY flat iron it tonite....but, I will take a pic for you to see....I promise 

Thank you, OP for starting this thread....


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Oh and  to the forum elegantblkrose!


 
Thanks for the welcome and also *many thanks for all the info you provided with regards to a hair steamer*. I am hoping to find the time to go to Paks next week to possibly get one.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

I still haven't delved into my L'Occtaine Products.  I will move them up closer to the potential rotation.  

I have the Shea Butter Masque w/Karite (in the Tin) and the E'Clat Repairative Deep Condtioning Treatment.

Thanks N&W:  for your Review of the 'Poo


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> I really did *not* need to stumble across this thread! There's so much variety within this product line. What would you say are the best products for *(1)* moisture and *(2)* strength or reconstructing damaged strands?




Whilst the range is good it's quite limited.  Although the conditioner talked about in this thread is called 'Repairing' it's not a reconstructor, it has excellent moisturising properties though and at a guess I would say this is probably their best moisturing conditioner. Looking at the rest of the range I don't think they sell a treatment that could really be viewed as a protein treatment.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I still haven't delved into my L'Occtaine Products.  I will move them up closer to the potential rotation.
> 
> I have the Shea Butter Masque w/Karite (in the Tin) and the E'Clat Repairative Deep Condtioning Treatment.
> 
> Thanks N&W:  for your Review of the 'Poo


 You are more than welcome!

Girl....you need to move them into the line NEXT...ASAP!  This stuff is the truth!  I've been on LHCF long enough and have tried I think, most shampoo's posted on here and this one is the best of the best!

As I rinsed out the mask, my hair felt so moisturized and my hair felt heavy...not from the product, but just...different.  I love it....the smell and everything 

I am under the dryer now with my rollers.  I know for a fact that this formulation is awesome....i lost less hairs than I usually do, and I don't lose that many to begin with.

There is something so different about my hair....I'm in love


----------



## LushLox (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah the smell is so beautiful, and your hair will smell like it ALL day!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh, and in all my excitement I forgot to tell ya'll that the the girls at the store gave me a good amount of samples.  I have the conditioner, olive oil conditioner, and some shea butter face moisturizer.  I can't wait to try out the moisturizer.  And, I did purchase a tube of shea butter hand cream which is really good.  

You know I was gangsta asking for samples, right?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah the smell is so beautiful, and your hair will smell like it ALL day!


Thank you so much for sharing this...I'm really digging the smell


----------



## goingBack2black (Jan 22, 2010)

*fabulosity* said:


> I wonder if this is at sephora for the 15% off.... hmm off to check!



yes! I had some shea butter body cream in this stuff and lemme tell ya....you talking about the truth....the skin care products alone r the truth so i could only imagine what the conditi. and shamp r like.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2010)

goingBack2black said:


> yes! I had some shea butter body cream in this stuff and lemme tell ya....you talking about the truth....the skin care products alone r the truth so i could only imagine what the conditi. and shamp r like.


I'm gonna have to get the body stuff next


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is a recent thread about L'Occtaine:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=436552


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here is a recent thread about L'Occtaine:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=436552


Thanks!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 22, 2010)

As promised, here is my pic:







See that shine





I am very, very happy now.  My hair is happy too!  I don't know if I will use anything else in my hair now but this

My hair is very moisturized, light and looks great.  My hair also seems like the color is lighter or something, which is fine with me...it looks almost, highlighted!

Thanks again.


----------



## goingBack2black (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm gonna have to get the body stuff next



as a matter of fact, i took it from my sister  but now i am remembering that i DO need to get some more too


----------



## KinkyGenius (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> As promised, here is my pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your hair looks sooooooooooo gorgeous! Did you end up flatironing?? So you used the Aromachologie Repairing Shampoo then the Aromachologie Repairing Mask? Nothing else?


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are more than welcome!
> 
> Girl....you need to move them into the line NEXT...ASAP! This stuff is the truth! I've been on LHCF long enough and have tried I think, most shampoo's posted on here and this one is the best of the best!
> 
> ...


 
I am going to sephora.com right now and buying this stuff.....


----------



## Christelyn (Jan 23, 2010)

I started this thread! tee hee!  I'm glad it;s working for you all.  This stuff is the best!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

You're hair looks beautiful Nice & Wavy.  Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm so gonna try this...*sigh*

How much are you guys dropping on the hair masks?

I love my It's A 10 miracle hair mask,but their ingredients are not that great,and if i could find something that works as well or better,with more natural ingredients,i'm sold


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2010)

ShyIntellect said:


> Your hair looks sooooooooooo gorgeous! Did you end up flatironing?? So you used the Aromachologie Repairing Shampoo then the Aromachologie Repairing Mask? Nothing else?


Thank you so much.  Yes, I did decide to flatiron and i should have taken a picture of my hair when I combed out the curls....it was so nice.

Yes, I only used those two products and the only other thing I used was a little Chi Infusion on the very ends of my hair...I did not put it on the length of my hair, before I flatironed, and I never do that (not put Chi on my length).


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2010)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I am going to sephora.com right now and buying this stuff.....


You are going to see a big difference in your hair.  I still can't believe it.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> I started this thread! tee hee!  I'm glad it;s working for you all.  This stuff is the best!


You get a big, giant  from me young lady.  Thank you so much for sharing about these products.  This is really the best stuff I have ever used....even better than my beloved Aveda


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> You're hair looks beautiful Nice & Wavy.  Glad you enjoyed it!


Thank you, Cream Tee.  If it wasn't for you and the other ladies that have used this product and came in with your reviews, I would have not been so blessed to use these great products.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> I'm so gonna try this...*sigh*
> 
> How much are you guys dropping on the hair masks?
> 
> I love my It's A 10 miracle hair mask,but their ingredients are not that great,and if i could find something that works as well or better,with more natural ingredients,i'm sold


You will need to get the shampoo as well....they work perfectly together.

I paid $17 for the shampoo and $29 for the mask.

It's well worth the price...trust!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> As promised, here is my pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Girl, You Got Shine For Days!  Thanks for Sharing.  Excellent Results!  I Love It!


----------



## Shun34 (Jan 23, 2010)

Christelyn said:


> This is a VERY little known product that I have mentioned before but no one on the entire board has ever tried it. I can't speak for the all the items, but the Aromaologie Repairing Shampoo and Conditioning Mask is the absolute best I have ever used. I just did my dd's hair (which is a lot like mine except thicker) and here best friends hair, who have 4b, and very coarse hair. By the time I was done, BOTH heads were gorgeous. I have to say that starting out with good products really makes a difference when blow drying and subsequent heat styling. Yes, it is on the expensive side, but I believe you can order smaller sizes. Also, a little goes a loooong way, so you get your money's worth.
> 
> I'm telling you, I'm a product junkie to the core, but I don't think I'll ever buy anything else, as long as it continues to work so well. The proof for me today was how this product worked on my dd friend's somewhat hard to manage hair. I've done her hair before, and this outcome was by far the best. Another thing: those kids hair had MICROSCOPIC breakage while I was handling it after using the products.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the heads up! I'll try it!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Girl, You Got Shine For Days!  Thanks for Sharing.  Excellent Results!  I Love It!


Thanks girl.  This stuff is the truth.  I love the shine and the smell.....ahhhhhh

I think I'm going to give away every product that I have now....I don't need it cause I found my HG for sure!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks girl. This stuff is the truth. I love the shine and the smell.....ahhhhhh
> 
> *I think I'm going to give away every product that I have now....I don't need it cause I found my HG for sure!*


 
WOW!  That speaks Volume

And Your Hair looks Beautiful


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice & Wavy, your hair looks amazing!! And the shine!!! 

I went ahead and bought these:

Shampoo:





Mask:





And their Cherry Blossom Body Lotion (smells amazing!!)

But I couldn't find this in the store:





They only had this (I received samples):





I'm going to try and see if I can find the Olive Harvest Paste. I'm using the shampoo and Repairing mask tonight and will report back with results.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay so supposedly they are not selling the Olive Paste in any of the NYC stores. They are transitioning to the Healthy Hair Mask (with olive extracts). Looks like I'll be ordering the Olive Paste online.

Are there any reviews on the Olive Paste, ladies?? I hope they don't discontinue it.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here is a recent thread about L'Occtaine:
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=436552


 


Rastafarai said:


> Okay so supposedly they are not selling the Olive Paste in any of the NYC stores. They are transitioning to the Healthy Hair Mask (with olive extracts). Looks like I'll be ordering the Olive Paste online.
> 
> Are there any reviews on the Olive Paste, ladies?? I hope they don't discontinue it.


 
Here is a Recent Thread I posted in this Thread.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Here is a Recent Thread I posted in this Thread.




Thanks for the thread!

It appears there aren't too many great reviews on the Olive Hair Mask/Healthy Hair Mask but I haven't read any reviews on the Olive Hair Paste (which is what I want to buy).


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> It appears there aren't too many great reviews on the Olive Hair Mask/Healthy Hair Mask but I haven't read any reviews on the Olive Hair Paste (which is what I want to buy).


 
I thought I had the Olive Oil Hair Paste. 

I'd have to dig deeper into my Stash.  I cannot wait to try the other two I found.  

I know I have either the Olive Hair Paste or the High Shine (something or other).  But Couldn't locate it when I went to the Stash.  It's prolly buried someplace..........

ETA:  _Yes, I do have the Pate d'Olive Cherveux Olive Paste for Hair High Shine Mask.  I Found it.  *that was bothering me, because I knew I had purchased it._


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I thought I had the Olive Oil Hair Paste.
> 
> I'd have to dig deeper into my Stash.  I cannot wait to try the other two I found.
> 
> ...



Did you purchase the Olive Paste online?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Did you purchase the Olive Paste online?


 
No.  At the L'Occitane Store at the Mall.


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 23, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You will need to get the shampoo as well....they work perfectly together.
> 
> I paid $17 for the shampoo and $29 for the mask.
> 
> It's well worth the price...trust!


 
Durn
I should have checked this thread before i went out.I bought the mask,but no the shampoo.
The mask you ladies are using has shea butter,right? Mine does,and i want to be sure it's the same one before i use it.
I also got a nice handful of samples

And the girl told me that for everyone that logs into Facebook,goes to L'occitane and clicks on "likes" their status,they are donating a bar of soap to the survivors in ,Haiti in addition to the money they have already donated.
I promised i would spread the word!!!

Edit:You must become a fan of L'Occitane USA to "like" the status!!


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Nice & Wavy, your hair looks amazing!! And the shine!!!
> 
> I went ahead and bought these:
> 
> ...



This conditioner is beautiful too. I've only got the masque but I can imagine it works wonderfully with the poo.  First time I tried it I had colleagues asking what perfume I was wearing.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> Durn
> I should have checked this thread before i went out.I bought the mask,but no the shampoo.
> *The mask you ladies are using has shea butter,right?* Mine does,and i want to be sure it's the same one before i use it.


 
Is this the one you're talking about?  I have this one, but haven't used it yet.


http://usa.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Product.aspx?prod=01SC150KA


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> But I couldn't find this in the store:


 
This is the one I just went and Dug Out the Stash.  I thought I had iterplexed


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> Mask:


 
This is the Other One I have and the Shea Butter one in the Tin w/Karite.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is this the one you're talking about?  I have this one, but haven't used it yet.
> 
> 
> http://usa.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Product.aspx?prod=01SC150KA




Yeah I've got this one too  *ahem* I've never used it as a DC though, I must try that. :scratchch


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah I've got this one too  *ahem* I've never used it as a DC though, I must try that. :scratchch


 
I thought that's what it was


----------



## JerriBlank (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> Is this the one you're talking about? I have this one, but haven't used it yet.
> 
> 
> http://usa.loccitane.com/FO/Catalog/Product.aspx?prod=01SC150KA


 
No mam.I was referring to the one posted just one page back. It's the one i got.
I'm sorry about the confusion.
I didn't remember seeing shea butter in the ingredients when i looked it up online,but i see now that it is the same one you guys are using

I do want to try that one you posted though.Is that any good?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> No mam.I was referring to the one posted just one page back. It's the one i got.
> I'm sorry about the confusion.
> I didn't remember seeing shea butter in the ingredients when i looked it up online,but i see now that it is the same one you guys are using
> 
> *I do want to try that one you posted though.Is that any good?*


 
Since I've never used it, Cream Tee may be able to answer that.  But I thought it was a DC'er


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 23, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Yeah I've got this one too  *ahem* I've never used it as a DC though, I must try that. :scratchch


 
The Instructions on that Webpage says:  _Apply after shampooing Leave in for 10-20 Minutes _(I'll use heat cap or Steamer) _and Rinse Out._ 

So it is a DC'er.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> The Instructions on that Webpage says:  _Apply after shampooing Leave in for 10-20 Minutes _(I'll use heat cap or Steamer) _and Rinse Out._
> 
> So it is a DC'er.



Yeah I know it's primarly a DC, but it can be also be used as a leave in.  The Sales Assistant advised that it could be used that way and I've read a few reviews where people have done this quite successfully. Next time I pick it up I will DC with it though.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 23, 2010)

ladybeesrch said:


> No mam.I was referring to the one posted just one page back. It's the one i got.
> I'm sorry about the confusion.
> I didn't remember seeing shea butter in the ingredients when i looked it up online,but i see now that it is the same one you guys are using
> 
> I do want to try that one you posted though.Is that any good?




I've only ever used it as a leave in, but I'll be trying as a DC sometime next week.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> WOW!  That speaks Volume
> 
> And Your Hair looks Beautiful


Thank you girl....I know right...this stuff beats out everything I have in my closet...my hair still looks amazing on Monday morning.  I have not added any moisturizer to my hair at all...this is amazing for me!



Rastafarai said:


> Nice & Wavy, your hair looks amazing!! And the shine!!!
> 
> I went ahead and bought these:
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the compliment!  I'm glad you picked up the shampoo and mask.  While I was at the store on Friday, I saw the other mask you purchased and I'm going to try that next.  So, did you use the products yet?



ladybeesrch said:


> Durn
> I should have checked this thread before i went out.I bought the mask,but no the shampoo.
> The mask you ladies are using has shea butter,right? Mine does,and i want to be sure it's the same one before i use it.
> I also got a nice handful of samples
> ...


Girl, I'm trying to check threads before I go out and purchase too....  I have to go on their Facebook page and do this..thanks for sharing the info.



Cream Tee said:


> This conditioner is beautiful too. I've only got the masque but I can imagine it works wonderfully with the poo.  First time I tried it I had colleagues asking what perfume I was wearing.


I'm going to get this one soon....you are a PJ pusher, you know that, right?


----------



## biancaelyse (Jan 25, 2010)

L'Occitane Shea Butter Handcream has been my staple for many years.  It is so concentrated that one little tube lasts for a couple of years - no exaggeration.

Thanks for the reviews on the poo and conditioner.  May try the conditioner once I use up my Yes to Carrots!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2010)

biancaelyse said:


> L'Occitane Shea Butter Handcream has been my staple for many years.  It is so concentrated that one little tube lasts for a couple of years - no exaggeration.
> 
> Thanks for the reviews on the poo and conditioner.  May try the conditioner once I use up my Yes to Carrots!!


I tried the handcream in the store and loved it immediately.  Next to it was some different fragrance ones and I purchased the Cherry.  It's so not the same...I have to go back to the store now and get the Shea Butter, darnnit...

I'm in love with the poo and the mask....fantastic stuff, seriously.  You will see when you purchase it...you will see


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment! I'm glad you picked up the shampoo and mask. While I was at the store on Friday, I saw the other mask you purchased and I'm going to try that next. So, did you use the products yet?


 
I don't know what to say. I am flabbergasted. No, seriously. I have NEVER had any type of conditioner that have resulted in such soft, SOFT, silky hair. With no flyaways. None. My hair feels like butter. I've never had any product work this well. EVER. I am a 3c/4a natural and I had previously sworn by Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, but Loccitane is now my holy grail for deep conditioning. I am just TOO happy now. 

I used the Repairng shampoo (which is great as well...doesn't strip the hair while leaving the scalp clean) and followed with the Repairing Mask and the Olive Tree Healthy Hair Mask together and sat under the dryer for about 20-25 minutes. I then let it sit on my hair for about an hour and rinsed. Detangling was a breeze and shedding was at a minimum. And the softness. I just can't believe it. Soft soft soft.    

I only got samples of the Olive Tree Mask but will be returning to the store to get a hold of this and an extra Repairing mask.  

Thank you SO SO SO very much OP for introducing these products and for everyone's reviews. I am HOOKED and my hair is soooo happy!!!

Oh yeah, and a little goes a long way. I didn't have to slather on alot of conditioner at all, which is a good thing considering the price of these products but its SO worth it!      

But seriously ya'll, if there was one product I would encourage everyone to try its the *Aromachologie Repairing Mask*.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm in love with the poo and the mask....fantastic stuff, seriously. You will see when you purchase it...you will see


 
Ditto. Ditto. Ditto. Ditto.     

I can't believe it. I found my deep conditioner for life.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't wait to try these!  I thought I had finally shut down my PJism, but last night, I went out and bought the repairing conditioner and the mask.  I wanted to get the shampoo too, but the girl told me I could use any ol' shampoo but not to skimp on the regular repairing conditoner and then the repairing mask.


----------



## LushLox (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm going to get this one soon....you are a PJ pusher, you know that, right?



 You know you want it - go on, get it! oke:

*wearing my pusha stripes with pride*


----------



## LushLox (Jan 25, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> I don't know what to say. I am flabbergasted. No, seriously. I have NEVER had any type of conditioner that have resulted in such soft, SOFT, silky hair. With no flyaways. None. My hair feels like butter. I've never had any product work this well. EVER. I am a 3c/4a natural and I had previously sworn by Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, but Loccitane is now my holy grail for deep conditioning. I am just TOO happy now.
> 
> I used the Repairng shampoo (which is great as well...doesn't strip the hair while leaving the scalp clean) and followed with the Repairing Mask and the Olive Tree Healthy Hair Mask together and sat under the dryer for about 20-25 minutes. I then let it sit on my hair for about an hour and rinsed. Detangling was a breeze and shedding was at a minimum. And the softness. I just can't believe it. Soft soft soft.
> 
> ...



Yayyy another positive review! 

The irony is I've run out of mine - I want a jar now!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2010)

Rastafarai said:


> I don't know what to say. I am flabbergasted. No, seriously. I have NEVER had any type of conditioner that have resulted in such soft, SOFT, silky hair. With no flyaways. None. My hair feels like butter. I've never had any product work this well. EVER. I am a 3c/4a natural and I had previously sworn by Alter Ego Garlic Conditioner, but Loccitane is now my holy grail for deep conditioning. I am just TOO happy now.
> 
> I used the Repairng shampoo (which is great as well...doesn't strip the hair while leaving the scalp clean) and followed with the Repairing Mask and the Olive Tree Healthy Hair Mask together and sat under the dryer for about 20-25 minutes. I then let it sit on my hair for about an hour and rinsed. Detangling was a breeze and shedding was at a minimum. And the softness. I just can't believe it. Soft soft soft.
> 
> ...


   I knew you would love it....isn't this the best stuff in the world?  Oh my goodness...I can't wait until Friday night so I can do my hair again....I want to do it now, that's how much I loved the experience   I'm so happy you love it too....I feel so apart of the team now...the 'L'Occitane Team!'



Rastafarai said:


> Ditto. Ditto. Ditto. Ditto.
> 
> I can't believe it. I found my deep conditioner for life.


I know girlllllllllllll......me too!!!!   



tallnomad said:


> I can't wait to try these!  I thought I had finally shut down my PJism, but last night, I went out and bought the repairing conditioner and the mask.  I wanted to get the shampoo too, but the girl told me I could use any ol' shampoo but not to skimp on the regular repairing conditoner and then the repairing mask.


That girl told you wrong....you need to get that shampoo STAT!!!  The products work so well together....I'm serious



Cream Tee said:


> You know you want it - go on, get it! oke:
> 
> *wearing my pusha stripes with pride*


....I plan on it soon and will take more pics when I do!!!

Oh, gosh....I'm so happy, I really am


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jan 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^

Get the Shea Butter One too.  (In the Tin) with the Karite.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Get the Shea Butter One too.  (In the Tin) with the Karite.


Sooooooo, you a pusher too, huh?

Ok, I'll get it eventually....thanks for sharing!


----------



## soonergirl (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You get a big, giant  from me young lady. Thank you so much for sharing about these products. This is really the best stuff I have ever used....even better than my beloved Aveda


 

Ok, I was wondering you know we are aveda lovers... And this is better??? Oh boy off to try it!!!


----------



## NikkiGirl (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a L'occitane store near me. Thanks for the heads up, sounds like it's worth a try.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 25, 2010)

soonergirl said:


> Ok, I was wondering you know we are aveda lovers... And this is better??? Oh boy off to try it!!!


...yes, girl......its sooooooooooo much better


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> As promised, here is my pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*The Hair of a Royal Princess!* 

*ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!* 

*Sis, I'm so proud of you.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 25, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> ^^^^^^^^^
> 
> *Get the Shea Butter One too*. (In the Tin) with the Karite.


 
STOP ....

 

Tempting me....


----------



## shopgalore (Jan 26, 2010)

I popped into L'Occ in Lakeside and they have samples of the repairing shampoo and conditioner. I thought I should try the samples first.


----------



## alittlestar (Jan 26, 2010)

I got some of the samples also last night at the store.  The salesperson was very generous with the samples of the conditioner.  I wanted more samples of other products but they were out of them.  I have heard nothing but great reviews of this stuff, cant wait to give it a whirl later this week


----------



## LushLox (Jan 26, 2010)

elegantblkrose said:


> I popped into L'Occ in Lakeside and they have samples of the repairing shampoo and conditioner. I thought I should try the samples first.





alittlestar said:


> I got some of the samples also last night at the store.  The salesperson was very generous with the samples of the conditioner.  I wanted more samples of other products but they were out of them.  I have heard nothing but great reviews of this stuff, cant wait to give it a whirl later this week




You'll be running back to buy the full sizes trust me!


----------



## alittlestar (Jan 26, 2010)

LOL I stood there for a while debating about just buying the repairing cond but the salesperson reminded me that she gave me a nice bunch of samples so I figured I should try these first but the PJ in me was screaming...just get it now and save yourself a trip later lol.

Oh... I also wanted the samples of the Olive tree mask but they were out.  I hope to try that soon as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 26, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> *The Hair of a Royal Princess!*
> 
> *ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL!*
> 
> *Sis, I'm so proud of you.*


Awwww......  thank you sis...you are so sweet Now, you must get some of this great stuff...STAT!!! 



elegantblkrose said:


> I popped into L'Occ in Lakeside and they have samples of the repairing shampoo and conditioner. I thought I should try the samples first.


I haven't tried the conditioner yet, but the mask is great all by itself  Can't wait to hear your report!



alittlestar said:


> I got some of the samples also last night at the store.  The salesperson was very generous with the samples of the conditioner.  I wanted more samples of other products but they were out of them.  I have heard nothing but great reviews of this stuff, cant wait to give it a whirl later this week


I can't wait to hear your report as well



Cream Tee said:


> You'll be running back to buy the full sizes trust me!


That is for sure.....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok, ladies...if you have this...will you be using it this weekend?  I want to hear some reports

I will be doing my hair again, tomorrow evening...I can't wait!  

My hair has stayed moist all week...I only began to put a little moisture on my ends on Tuesday, but it really didn't need it at all.


----------



## tallnomad (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the products so far!

I used the repairing mask as a deep conditioner with heat on dry hair.  Kept my heating cap on for about 25 minutes.  I then rinsed and washed with a cayenne pepper shampoo (I need to buy the repairing shampoo) and then I used the repairing conditioner.  

I did all of this in my 3-week old double strand twists, and my hair is SUPER soft.  I untwisted a few, and they were easy to take out.

The smell is heavenly too!

These are keepers!  Can't wait to get the shampoo.

Thanks OP and ladies for your reviews.


----------



## Rastafarai (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, ladies...if you have this...will you be using it this weekend?  I want to hear some reports
> 
> I will be doing my hair again, tomorrow evening...I can't wait!
> 
> My hair has stayed moist all week...I only began to put a little moisture on my ends on Tuesday, but it really didn't need it at all.



I will be using this weekend!!

Prepping my hair tonight with an Ayurveda paste (combo of Maka, Brahmi, Amla and Kapoor Kulchi powders) and tomorrow its protein and deep conditioning treatment with the Healthy Hair Mask and Repair Mask. They work so well together on my hair. 

How was the hair results for you? Still all smiles I hope!


----------



## tdwillis (Jan 30, 2010)

I used the shampoo and conditioner today and loved it! Hopefully soon I will be able to afford all three-shampoo,mask, and conditioner.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jan 30, 2010)

I have got to stop checking this thread. I keep going back and forth to the site to order


----------



## Rain20 (Jan 31, 2010)

Everyone using this seems to have healthy hair already. Anyone with damaged hair use this and notice any improvement?


----------



## LushLox (Feb 1, 2010)

Rain20 said:


> Everyone using this seems to have healthy hair already. Anyone with damaged hair use this and notice any improvement?



I wouldn't say my hair was at optimum health when I started using this, I think this product really did help me along the way.  I find my hair can really retain moisture when using this conditioner.

I realised that I had a little left and used some yesterday, lawd why did I take a hiatus from this? erplexed My hair feels like spun silk.  All this time I've been feeding my PJ machine buying all these different conditioners, when all the time I had the perfect one for me! It really is very very good. I'm going to pick up a jar tomorrow.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 1, 2010)

tallnomad said:


> I like the products so far!
> 
> I used the repairing mask as a deep conditioner with heat on dry hair.  Kept my heating cap on for about 25 minutes.  I then rinsed and washed with a cayenne pepper shampoo (I need to buy the repairing shampoo) and then I used the repairing conditioner.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your review.  When I use the mask, I don't use heat at all and I get fabulous results!!!  Next time, shampoo first, then use the mask...you will NOT need to shampoo after and you will see a difference....I promise!



Rastafarai said:


> I will be using this weekend!!
> 
> Prepping my hair tonight with an Ayurveda paste (combo of Maka, Brahmi, Amla and Kapoor Kulchi powders) and tomorrow its protein and deep conditioning treatment with the Healthy Hair Mask and Repair Mask. They work so well together on my hair.
> 
> How was the hair results for you? Still all smiles I hope!


Girllllllllllll......this is my second week in using this and I'm telling you, this stuff is better than anything I have ever tried.  I have a new head of hair on my head!!!

First off, the shedding that I was having is a complete halt (the excess shedding).  My hair looks full and it's so soft and smells sooooo good....I still can't even believe the difference in my hair




tdwillis said:


> I used the shampoo and conditioner today and loved it! Hopefully soon I will be able to afford all three-shampoo,mask, and conditioner.


I'm so glad you liked it....I hope you can afford it as well, soon



gymfreak336 said:


> I have got to stop checking this thread. I keep going back and forth to the site to order


oke: you know you want to get it



Rain20 said:


> Everyone using this seems to have healthy hair already. Anyone with damaged hair use this and notice any improvement?


Well, my hair wasn't damaged, but it surely needed some intervention...and this has helped me tremendously.



Cream Tee said:


> I wouldn't say my hair was at optimum health when I started using this, I think this product really did help me along the way. * I find my hair can really retain moisture when using this conditioner*.
> 
> I realised that I had a little left and used some yesterday, lawd why did I take a hiatus from this? erplexed My hair feels like spun silk.  All this time I've been feeding my PJ machine buying all these different conditioners, when all the time I had the perfect one for me! It really is very very good. I'm going to pick up a jar tomorrow.


Yes, yes, yes at the bolded!  The moisture level in my hair increased tremendously since using this product ...I'm thrilled!!!


----------



## tallnomad (Feb 2, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thanks for your review.  When I use the mask, I don't use heat at all and I get fabulous results!!!  Next time, shampoo first, then use the mask...you will NOT need to shampoo after and you will see a difference....I promise!



Thanks!  I will definitely try it this way next time.  Are you going to use the repairing mask as your only deep conditioner from now on?  Or will you be using another deep conditioner with heat?


----------



## MSLONG (Feb 2, 2010)

LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just when I told myself I would use up all my stuff before I bought anything new!!!!!!!     I broke down and ordered today...I'll update after Saturday's wash!


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Friends - 

Just saw on the QVC site that they have the L'Occitane products (well everything for that matter) on Easy Pay (4 installments)

This did include the L'Occitane Aromachologie Repairing Mask...

Just thought I would share...

http://www.qvc.com/qic/qvcapp.aspx/...5.desc.LOccitane-Aromachologie-Repairing-Mask

It is just today only 2/2/10

I made a thread too...


----------



## MizAvalon (Feb 5, 2010)

I always breeze right by this store when I am at the mall but since hearing my friend talk about it and seeing a presentation they had on QVC this week, I am soooo trying these products. Everything seems so fabulous and well made!

I will try other places like Amazon and QVC first to try and get a better deal.


----------



## MahoganyJazz (Feb 5, 2010)

I ordered mine at beautybridge.com for $27.55. It was $29, but I applied first5 as a promo code for being a first time buyer. Shipping was free as well.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 5, 2010)

tallnomad said:


> Thanks!  I will definitely try it this way next time.  Are you going to use the repairing mask as your only deep conditioner from now on?  Or will you be using another deep conditioner with heat?


You are welcome.  Yes, yes and yes....did I say yes?  I promised myself that if I find something that works for my hair, that I will NOT leave it and use something else.  If its not broke, don't fix it.  This is the best stuff ever for my hair and my hair is getting healthier every week since I've been using it...I will not change from using this unless they stop making it then I will start , seriously



MahoganyJazz said:


> I ordered mine at beautybridge.com for $27.55. It was $29, but I applied first5 as a promo code for being a first time buyer. Shipping was free as well.


Thank you for this promo code...and free shipping?  Great deal!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

I could never get tired of this stuff pampering my hair......*ahhhhhh*


----------



## LushLox (Feb 6, 2010)

That's the thing about this conditioner - you want to tell errybody about it - it's that good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> That's the thing about this conditioner - you want to tell errybody about it - it's that good!


I know right.... I went and hijacked this thread

I sawry....

I can't help it....it IS that good!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 6, 2010)

Are you all using just the mask or the regular conditioner as well?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> Are you all using just the mask or the regular conditioner as well?


I've only used the mask.  I haven't even thought about using the conditioner yet.  The mask is in a class all by itself


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

Here is a pic of my curls after I took out the rollers today....absolutely no leave in or anything in my hair...I just used the shampoo and the mask....look at the shine:













Curls combed out:


----------



## tdwillis (Feb 6, 2010)

^^^^Wow! Nice and Wavy, I can't believe the shine! Beautiful


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

tdwillis said:


> ^^^^Wow! Nice and Wavy, I can't believe the shine! Beautiful


Thanks girl.  That's the first thing I noticed when I first used this product....the shine and smoothness was outstanding!


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I've only used the mask.  I haven't even thought about using the conditioner yet.  The mask is in a class all by itself



Why did you have to say it like that


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> Why did you have to say it like that


Uh-oh, was that a bad thing?


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Uh-oh, was that a bad thing?



You have no idea how hard I have been fighting getting this line. Things like "class all by itself" are not helping me. And then I was looking at the serum too... lawd...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 6, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> You have no idea how hard I have been fighting getting this line. Things like "class all by itself" are not helping me. And then I was looking at the serum too... lawd...


Sawry....

Girl, not only do they have a serum...they have ~ahem~ other stuff too.

But, I won't go there....


----------



## gymfreak336 (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sawry....
> 
> Girl, not only do they have a serum...they have ~ahem~ other stuff too.
> 
> But, I won't go there....



Okay, that's it. One of these things is getting ordered tonight. I can't take it


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 7, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> Okay, that's it. One of these things is getting ordered tonight. I can't take it




Well, if you are going to get 1 thing...make sure its the mask.
'
Ok..I'm done.


----------



## LushLox (Feb 7, 2010)

gymfreak336 said:


> Are you all using just the mask or the regular conditioner as well?



Personally I don't think you need the regular conditioner, the treatment on it's own is fine - more than fine! 


Oooh lovely curls Nice and Wavy the shine is gorgeous!


----------



## Shaley (Feb 7, 2010)

Those who are using the mask, How much or what amount are you using?

I tried this product months ago and great results a few times but I stopped using it for a while because I started using another conditioner.  I recently revisited the Loccitane mask again and I didn't like my results too much. I tried it again last weekend and clarified my hair first and I got the same results, not too impressed.

I think maybe I used too much both times??  I can't remember how I used it the first time when I got the good results.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Feb 8, 2010)

Cream Tee said:


> Personally I don't think you need the regular conditioner, the treatment on it's own is fine - more than fine!
> 
> 
> Oooh lovely curls Nice and Wavy the shine is gorgeous!


Awww...thank you 



Shaley said:


> Those who are using the mask, How much or what amount are you using?
> 
> I tried this product months ago and great results a few times but I stopped using it for a while because I started using another conditioner.  I recently revisited the Loccitane mask again and I didn't like my results too much. I tried it again last weekend and clarified my hair first and I got the same results, not too impressed.
> 
> I think maybe I used too much both times??  I can't remember how I used it the first time when I got the good results.


I don't use much, maybe about a tablespoon full on my whole head and then I comb it through.  You don't need much at all!


----------



## Shaley (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Awww...thank you
> 
> I don't use much, maybe about a tablespoon full on my whole head and then I comb it through.  You don't need much at all!



Ok, thanks, I'll try it that way next time, only using 1 tablespoon for my whole head.  I had been sectioning my hair into 5 sections and applying about 1 tablespoon to each section of hair. So that was like 5 tablespoons for my whole head erplexed


----------



## OneShinyface (Feb 9, 2010)

I've been a L'Occitane fan for years - mostly buying their Lemon Verbena products (which smell absolutely DIVINE) for skin and home, but now, I guess I've got to look beyond my usual purchases and check out the 'poo and condish. Who knew??


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Feb 9, 2010)

I got my shipping notice that my order should be here tomorrow (Wednesday, Feb. 10). Can't wait. Thanks N&W!!


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 14, 2010)

I have been waiting to review these products so that i was sure of the results over a bit of time.

I have been using these for about three weeks straight,and they are now in my staple stash.My only other staple dc is It's a Ten Miracle Hair Mask,and i'm only keeping that because i like it a whole lot,as i do the L'Occitane products.It does not outperform them at all!
I tried the Shine and Repair Mask from the Aromachologie line,and the Shea Butter Mask.
I think i over-did it with the Shine and Repair Mask,as i dc'ed with it for a week straight
My hair was wonderful;utterly soft and breakage free(I am not lying or exaggerating;an absolute first for me as a natural).
However,when i tried to dc with it again a few days later,my hair felt kinda hard as i was rinsing it out.
I think this acts as a protein treatment for me,and was perfect for when my hair needed protein.Since i no longer needed it,my hair rebelled.
Sooo i figured that since the Shine and Repair Mask worked so well,I would try the Shea Butter Mask.

You guys this stuff is extreme moisture for me!
It works as well as my It's A Ten mask,but with better ingredients,and longer lasting results.
My hair felt so extremely supple after using the Shea Butter deep conditioner.
Breakage was minimal,but not non-existent as it was with the Shine and Repair mask.

However,i was still blown away by it.
My hair is natural 4a/b by the way,and before these products i was having a hard time locking down a moisture regimen for my hair.
Well i have it now,and it is a huge weight off of my shoulders! I am elated!
The results have been consistent,and i am sure that my only problem will be to decide when to use which one.
Oh and i actually have two staple dc's for both protein and moisture each.
For moisture:L'Occitane shea butter  and It's a ten Miracle hair mask.
For protein:L'Occitane Shine and Repair mask and Relax With Leisure silky smooth reconstructor.
My hair does not seem to need heavy protein,and these have been working perfectly in sync with each other,and i am in protein-moisture balance heaven

Sorry this is so long,but i am totally in love with these!
Thanks op,and to the other ladies that provided your reviews on these dc's!!
You've helped me so much!!!


----------



## LushLox (Feb 14, 2010)

^^^Great - another happy customer!   Interesting that you can use the repairing mask as a protein treatment, I need something a bit stronger personally but it's great that it works that way for you though! 

I can't believe I still haven't used the shea butter mask as an actual DC, I keep forgetting!   Will have to pull it out of my stash as a reminder.


----------



## Zawaj (Feb 14, 2010)

I've been a L'Occitane fan for about 11 years but I've never tried the hair care line! This is on my wish list now!


----------



## exubah (Feb 14, 2010)

So I just gave my SO a list with the L'Occitane Aromachologie Repairing Shampoo and Mask.  He has been instructed to pick them up and bring them to the Bahamas when he visits in 3weeks.  He has also been specifically instructed to ask for samples, samples and more samples!!

I am almost praying I don't love them as much as you guys because I can just see myself buying out their stock (I always stock up on staples so I would be dropping several hundred dollars , use to do it all the time with Aveda)


----------



## JerriBlank (Feb 14, 2010)

*


Cream Tee said:



			^^^Great - another happy customer!  Interesting that you can use the repairing mask as a protein treatment, I need something a bit stronger personally but it's great that it works that way for you though! 

Click to expand...

*


Cream Tee said:


> I can't believe I still haven't used the shea butter mask as an actual DC, I keep forgetting!  Will have to pull it out of my stash as a reminder.


 

I'm going to be totally honest;I have been in denial about how protein sensitive my hair has been now that i'm natural.
I was trying to force a few products to work,but they were just making things worse.

I realized after attempting to use the Shine and Repair mask after my week long binge,that i needed to go straight moisture for a while.

 That shea butter mask worked it's magic so well!!!
One thing that i was curious about with the shea mask was the shea butter content in it.
It says that it is 10% shea butter.
For that to provide so much moisture and only be 10% shea butter,and the shea is the second ingredient on the list,then how much of the "good stuff" is actually in other products that claim to be chock full of them but the ingredient they are pimping is like mid-way down their ingredient list?
It can't be that much now can it?


----------



## exubah (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm straight up on over here..............my SO just surprised me with the Repairing Shampoo, Mask and a bunch of other L'Occitane body products..........ohhhhhhhhhhh he is going to be well rewarded !

I'm about to go wash my hair................


----------



## sqzbly1908 (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay...I steamed with the L'Occitane Repairing Mask for 20 minutes - OMG!!!! My hair feels terrific!!! 

This is one of the "great ones" - I will definitely keep this product in my arsenal!!!

*Thanks IDTH!!!!!*


----------



## Honeytips (May 8, 2010)

Didn't hear about this brand before last week. We stayed at the Four Seasons in Sydney for our anniversary and they had the 3 essential oils shampoo and conditioner (along with soaps, bath gel, creams) and I just fell in love with with them. So much so that I was able to sneak quite a few bottles home with me My hair smells soooo good and I can't remember when last it's felt so soft and manageable!! I'm really excited to try some of the other products that you ladies spoke about. It's a bit pricey but I think that they're justified with a little going a long way.


----------



## tdwillis (May 8, 2010)

I am under the dryer with the repairing mask on right now. I cannot wait to see if this works.


----------



## MonaLisa (Jul 31, 2010)

_*Just wanted to give a quick thank you to Christelyn and other members for their feedback about the mask.  I never would've thought to try it.  

I use it along with my Wen and my hair is quite happy.  

Pricey, but it's a keeper. *_ 
_
*thumbs up sign*_


----------



## Minty (Jul 31, 2010)

mona lisa - how does it compare to wen?


----------



## healthytext (Apr 18, 2011)

This stuff is cracktastic and my hair smells so yummy. Is anyone still using? I only bought the mask but I'm thinking about going back to get the shampoo and serum.


----------



## aleemah (Apr 18, 2011)

healthytext is it leaving your hair ultra soft? I am looking for something to soften my natural hair. What is the conditioner like?


----------



## healthytext (Apr 19, 2011)

My hair was soft but I can get similar results from any good, heavy conditioner. I mostly evaluated this one in terms of moisture and shine which it did a great job at so far. Another thing I noticed is I didn't have little broken curly pieces all over my hands like I usually do when handling my wet hair.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 19, 2011)

aleemah said:


> @healthytext is it leaving your hair ultra soft? I am looking for something to soften my natural hair. What is the conditioner like?




It still is one of the best conditioners I've used, and I've used an awful lot!  I have no problems in detangling even when I'm months post.  If you're going to buy it, get the one in the jar rather than the normal condish.

I never did get round to buying the serum but I will do.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2011)

LushLox said:


> *It still is one of the best conditioners I've used, and I've used an awful lot!*


 
LushLox

............

No Kidding


----------



## LushLox (Apr 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> 
> ............
> 
> No Kidding



Well I cannot tell a lie!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2011)

LushLox said:


> *Well I cannot tell a lie!*


 
@LushLox

...........

Shole' Can't

Hey after I finish up this 1st bottle of UBH, I think I may try out that Jar of Lee Stafford.erplexed


----------



## LushLox (Apr 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> 
> ...........
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Wow I have even touched that!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 19, 2011)

LushLox said:


> @IDareT'sHair *Wow I have even touched that!*


 
LushLox

I don't want to hi-jack this thread, but you got that one right? (Lee Stafford?).  

It's going to take me a minute to finish up this UBH and I have another bottle.

I wish I woulda' at least got 2 Jars (Lee Stafford) when I purchased it.  If I really like it, I'll pick up another Jar or 2.


----------



## LushLox (Apr 19, 2011)

IDareT'sHair said:


> @LushLox
> 
> I don't want to hi-jack this thread, but you got that one right? (Lee Stafford?).
> 
> ...



IDareT'sHair Yeah I got the Lee Stafford, but I haven't got round to using it yet.


----------



## Softerlove (Apr 20, 2011)

I just ordered it from QVC.  I bought the Shampoo, conditioner, and Mask= $80.xx.  

It should be here by next week.  I recently touched up my hair, so next week I will use this during my protein treatment and post results.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 21, 2011)

I read through this whole thread and went to the mall to purchase the repairing mask!

Also, the sales clerk gave me samples of the repairing shampoo and conditioner. 

I'm so excited to use these products and hope that they perform well on my hair!


----------



## yardgirl (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll try to get some samples at Sephora this summer


----------



## LushLox (Apr 21, 2011)

PinkPebbles said:


> I read through this whole thread and went to the mall to purchase the repairing mask!
> 
> Also, the sales clerk gave me samples of the repairing shampoo and conditioner.
> 
> I'm so excited to use these products and hope that they perform well on my hair!





Softerlove said:


> I just ordered it from QVC.  I bought the Shampoo, conditioner, and Mask= $80.xx.
> 
> It should be here by next week.  I recently touched up my hair, so next week I will use this during my protein treatment and post results.





yardgirl said:


> I'll try to get some samples at Sephora this summer



Ladies you will LOVE it!!  Please do report back and let us know how you found it! 

Maybe I should go work for L'Occitane.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 21, 2011)

LushLox said:


> Ladies you will LOVE it!!  Please do report back and let us know how you found it!
> 
> Maybe I should go work for L'Occitane.


 
Yes, I will report back! I plan to use it the following weekend b/c I'm going to the salon this weekend.

The sales clerk was just as excited about this product! She has WL hair and raved how the mask made her hair so soft and silky.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Apr 21, 2011)

I just read this ENTIRE thread while...drying my roller set. I think I might have some samples of the mask. I will stop by the store tomorrow to get more samples for next week's wash.


----------



## healthytext (Apr 24, 2011)

I used the serum for roller setting and it left my hair shiny and supple. It's water based so I probably won't use it on dry hair. The sales associate also gave me samples of the shampoo and conditioner.

Also, make sure you guys register with L'Occitane. I received a gift set with travel sizes of the Almond Shower Oil, Repairing Shampoo, Immortelle Brightening Cleansing Foam, and Shea Butter Extra Gentle Soap - Milk.


----------



## PinkPebbles (May 17, 2011)

I wanted to come back and give my review on the repairing mask! 

I'm 8 weeks post relaxer and was impressed with the conditioner. This conditioner is rich and creamy which reminded me of a moisturizing facial cream. 

I definitely would use this as a deep conditioner with heat. If I didn't use heat I would not have received the full benefits of the conditioner. The heat allowed the conditioner to penetrate my hair strands which melted away my tangles. I air dried my hair in a roller-set and once dried my hair strands were smooth, soft, shiny, and moisturized. I was definitely impressed b/c I can only use certain conditioners when I'm this far along post relaxer. 

With that said I will keep this conditioner in rotation !


----------

